# AAA Member Discount



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Got a newsletter from AAA explaining a new DirecTV discount program. Beginning December 12th, 2007 new subscribers will receive a $10.00 credit on their bill for 24 months. Existing DirecTV customers can qualify for a $50.00 rebate once a year for two years. I just called DirecTV to see what "can" qualify meant for existing customers. If you agree to a new one year agreement on your account you get a $50.00 rebate now and an additional $50.00 in the 13th month. Since I have no intention of switching anytime soon i went for it.

Here's the link to AAA. My newsletter states the program begins December 12th and when I called today I had no problem getting the rebate. The link here says it starts December 19th. Who knows.

http://www.aaany.com/savings/shopping/story.asp?xml=directv.xml


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

The link doesn't work for me. I'm curious: is this a New York AAA deal only? I ask since the link is to AAA_NY_?



Car1181 said:


> Got a newsletter from AAA explaining a new DirecTV discount program. Beginning December 12th, 2007 new subscribers will receive a $10.00 credit on their bill for 24 months. Existing DirecTV customers can qualify for a $50.00 rebate once a year for two years. I just called DirecTV to see what "can" qualify meant for existing customers. If you agree to a new one year agreement on your account you get a $50.00 rebate now and an additional $50.00 in the 13th month. Since I have no intention of switching anytime soon i went for it.
> 
> Here's the link to AAA. My newsletter states the program begins December 12th and when I called today I had no problem getting the rebate. The link here says it starts December 19th. Who knows.
> 
> http://www.aaany.com/savings/shopping/story.asp?xml=directv.xml


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

What a horrible crappy web-site AARP NY is running!

Here's a link that shows links to the DIRECTV offering, but I tried in Firefox and IE and can't get the pages to render ...

http://www.aaany.com/gSearch/?q=dir...ml_no_dtd&proxystylesheet=aaany&proxyreload=1

Maybe you need to be logged in to AARPNY to see the actual pages?


----------



## jbird (Jun 28, 2006)

*What?* Beginning December 19, 2007 members can save on DIRECTV®.
*What's the Deal?* Members can receive a $10 credit toward their monthly bill when they subscribe as a new customer of DirecTV. This offer is in addition to nationally advertised offers at the time of subscribing. Existing DirecTV customers qualify for a special AAA offer and should call the AAA exclusive DirecTV number at 800/242-9114.
*How?* This offer is only available by calling the AAA exclusive DIRECTV number at 800/242-9114. 
*What to Expect?* DIRECTV offers over 265 channels with over 30 premium movie channels and specialty sport networks and 85 HD channels. 
*The Fine Print:* This offer is only valid through the AAA exclusive number. Members are subject to a credit check. Offer is only valid in 50 states and where eligible due to climate. New customers: No prior service with DIRECTV or have no active service for 2 years and are in good customer standing. Existing members are currently in a commitment with DIRECTV for 18 to 24 months or have a month-to-month obligation. Phone line is required. Other terms and conditions apply
*For more information on DIRECTV, visit directv.com.*

I had to put in A zipcode for NY to see the offer. I called the number and they took my info. We'll see if it shows up in 6 weeks


----------



## homerdodge (Sep 9, 2007)

Same here. My AAA MidAtlantic's site didn't have it, so I used a NY zip code, but someone posted the info above anyway.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The deal pretty much covers the cost of the HD Extra Pack.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I just called the special AAA number and was told the 50/50 deal is available with a valid AAA membership number but that they couldn't put it through until Wed. Anyone else getting the postponement 'till Wed?

Edit: Oh, I just noticed the date on the announcement: Jan 19th. I guess some CSRs are just jumping the gun giving the credits today.


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

Any other way to get discounts such as AARP or other org.?


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

I called earlier today and was set up. No waiting....Thanks to whomever posted this first...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

shendley said:


> Edit: Oh, I just noticed the date on the announcement: Jan 19th. I guess some CSRs are just jumping the gun giving the credits today.


You mean Dec. 19th.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this information.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Does this mean I can get Directv in my POS old heap on my way to the AARP meetings? :grin:


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Thanks OP
Worked here! I have AAA midatlantic


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

They put me off untill the 19th here in Fla.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

called the #. The promo starts on 12/19 and is as listed above $50 now and $50 later...basically pays for the AAA membership for the year...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Oops! Yeah, you're right.



hilmar2k said:


> You mean Dec. 19th.


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting....Dang, I just locked my keys in the car....Time to call AAA!


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

not much a promo in my book. the rep checked with her supervisor and found that in order to get the $50 credit now and another $50 credit 1 year from now, they would add 1 year to my remaining commitment (member since '97). what kind of a deal is that? usually these type of promo's are a flat credit and a thank you. it's almost to the point you can't do anything with them without more time being added on to the comittment! someday they'll add a month if you need help putting batteries in your remote! almost from day one--love their product, hate their service.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

rb5505 said:


> someday they'll add a month if you need help putting batteries in your remote!


If you call Directv to get help putting batteries in your remote you should be forced to have a lifetime commitment.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Thanks for posting....Dang, I just locked my keys in the car....Time to call AAA!


"On-Star" let my wife in her locked car in the time it took to make a phone call. Had AAA for years, not sure if we will keep it though.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

Worked for me. They took the info and will apply on Wednesday. Thanks for the info!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info.. glad my wife just renewed her AAA membership. Will pay for itself once the credits are applied..


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nick said:


> Does this mean I can get Directv in my POS old heap on my way to the AARP meetings? :grin:


You know we are talking about AAA and not AARP. Off topic a little but you can use your AAA discount with CC if you purchase a new receiver. You just go thru the AAA website and they give you a code for a 10% discount on anything over a certain amount. I forget what that amount is. I used mine on an Onkyo AV.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Kind of wished they would give a discount on the premier package but...

Thanks for the info. I have Friday off so I can spend some time on the phone and sign up for it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can get to the NY club link, but when I enter my Chicago area zip code, I get routed to the AAA Illinois main page that contains nothing on this offer, and a search for DirecTV on the Illinois AAA site returns no responses.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I can get to the NY club link, but when I enter my Chicago area zip code, I get routed to the AAA Illinois main page that contains nothing on this offer, and a search for DirecTV on the Illinois AAA site returns no responses.


Try this one:

http://www.aaany.com/gSearch/?q=dir...ml_no_dtd&proxystylesheet=aaany&proxyreload=1


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Been there done that. Same problem. You're linking to the same thing I just said I did.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

Just call, I am from Nebraska and it worked for me.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

what if I had just agreed to a new contract recently?(when I added new HD DVRs)
do I still qualify for the $50/$50 deal? or will they add on another year?

thanks!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info, another reason for this being a great forum for information. Current AAA member, a 3 minute phone call, $100 richer!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

jfuchtm said:


> Just call, I am from Nebraska and it worked for me.


What number did you call?


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

1-800-242-9114


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I just called the 800.242.9114 number. That's a D* number. The CSR told me the AAA discount started today, she said I was the first person she had spoken to about it. She explained it the same as this thread - $50 now, $50 in the 13th month. I told her I was under contract and I asked her if that was OK. She said she didn't know if I had to extend my contract by a year to get the discount. She put me on hold for a couple of minutes, came back and told me because I had signed up so recently she could run the discount as a "startup". She took all the info and said it would be processed "within a few days". Something tells me I'm going to see a 1 yr extension on my contract . . .


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

I was told it was a one year *extension* to your contract for existing customers. The rep took my address and the first 6 digits of my AAA number and said that someone from the AAA department would need to call me back to complete the process. I asked for an email confirmation but have not received it yet.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

sNEIRBO said:


> ............... She took all the info and said it would be processed "within a few days". Something tells me I'm going to see a 1 yr extension on my contract . . .


My guess is that your contract will be extended effective this "AAA effective date" and if you are on 2 yrs now, then it will be two yrs going forward from the "AAA effective date."

Although I don't know for sure, D* has never had longer than a 2yr contract term, so it can't "add on" another yr to make your's 2 yrs 10 months if your last 2yr contract was effective Oct/2007.

To back that up, when I got my Hr20 this past Oct, I had 2 months left on my 2 yr term from 2005. My new 2yr term is Oct/2007-Oct/2009. Whatever the latest transaction date in their system is is the start point. So, why not just email them and ask - when does my contract expire? You'll know in 24 hours.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I just called - it is made clear the $100 is in exchange for a one year extension of your committment. No problem for me - I have $50 now and $50 in month 13. Nice, I like it, I don't mind their committments at all.

To the OP - many thanks for the $100 tip - I have not heard of this via any other avenue at all, it does not show up at DirecTV.com, or at my AAASouth website.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

BK EH said:


> My guess is that your contract will be extended effective this "AAA effective date" and if you are on 2 yrs now, then it will be two yrs going forward from the "AAA effective date."
> 
> Although I don't know for sure, D* has never had longer than a 2yr contract term, so it can't "add on" another yr to make your's 2 yrs 10 months if your last 2yr contract was effective Oct/2007.
> 
> To back that up, when I got my Hr20 this past Oct, I had 2 months left on my 2 yr term from 2005. My new 2yr term is Oct/2007-Oct/2009. Whatever the latest transaction date in their system is is the start point. So, why not just email them and ask - when does my contract expire? You'll know in 24 hours.


I already know when my original contract expires - Oct 24 2009. I signed up October 24 of this year with a 2 yr contract. If they just move my contract out to the day they give me the first $50 from AAA - I'd be fine with that too. No biggie moving from 10/24/2009 to 12/20/2009.


----------



## zeagus (Jun 13, 2007)

I tried to call DTV and they asked for a referral code from AAA. I called AAAMidatlantic and they said that they did not have any D* promotions going, though NY does. Any idea what the code would be?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

The code is the first 6 digits on your AAA card (club code).


----------



## zeagus (Jun 13, 2007)

They've bounced me around to three other numbers now, whee... 



JeffBowser said:


> The code is the first 6 digits of your AAA membership number.


ETA - finally got it


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Ah, good for you. I was starting to wonder if the response has caused them to backtrack on the offer


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> The code is the first 6 digits of your AAA membership number.


They couldn't get that to work for me. However, there are six digits in the Club Code area of the card. Those did work.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry, that's what I meant, those are the first 6 digits on your card.



Bob Coxner said:


> They couldn't get that to work for me. However, there are six digits in the Club Code area of the card. Those did work.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> They couldn't get that to work for me. However, there are six digits in the Club Code area of the card. Those did work.


Indeed. When I called, the CSR asked for the first 6 digits of my "membership number." I gave him those and he said the computer wouldn't take it, that they were coming up as invalid entry, so I suggested he tried the "other" first 6 numbers labeled as "club code." He tried those and voila! They worked. Now he said he'll know what to tell others when they call (I was his first call ever on this matter).


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

... Ive never seen them EXTEND a comitment
If you have a 2 year commitment that ends 02/22/08, and you get this deal, it would either void out (the new commitment), or the new commitment would override the current one, but I've never heard of it adding the full amount to your current commitment


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting. I was asked for the first six digits of my membership number and started to giver her the club code, but then realized that was not the membership number so I gave her those first six digits. She did not mention any problem with it, just that someone from the AAA department would need to call me back to finish processing it. Has anyone else been told this? I just talked to my Mom and she said there was nothing said about needing a call back. I also still have not gotten an email confirmation.


----------



## peter17319 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm signing up for the first time, and I want to be 100% sure I understand this. I can still qualify for the regular D* deal of $20 off per month for 12 months, and in addition to that I can also get $10 off per month for 24 months?


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Has anyone gotten confirmation that there first $50 is on there account yet? Or does it take 6-8 weeks to process?


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

sean10780 said:


> Has anyone gotten confirmation that there first $50 is on there account yet? Or does it take 6-8 weeks to process?


Nothing yet in 'Activity since last bill'

But I beleive they said it would be in next months bill


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I just checked my online bill, been no activity since 2 days ago. My CSR said I'd see the credit this month, and another in 13 months, but of course, we all know what a CSR says may or may not be accurate.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

CJTE said:


> ... Ive never seen them EXTEND a comitment
> If you have a 2 year commitment that ends 02/22/08, and you get this deal, it would either void out (the new commitment), or the new commitment would override the current one, but I've never heard of it adding the full amount to your current commitment


That was precisely my reasoning upthread -- it's no big deal. And a phone CSR isn't going to know since it does not hit their system in 'last activity' yet. That's why I suggested the email.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, they certainly aren't going to give you $100 for nothing - it's going to extend your committment one way or another, that $100 isn't a gift.



BK EH said:


> That was precisely my reasoning upthread -- it's no big deal. And a phone CSR isn't going to know since it does not hit their system in 'last activity' yet. That's why I suggested the email.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> Well, they certainly aren't going to give you $100 for nothing - it's going to extend your committment one way or another, that $100 isn't a gift.


Of course it's a gift to me. I wasn't changing anything going forward -- not for 2 years and not for 4. So, it's free money to me.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

BK EH said:


> Of course it's a gift to me. I wasn't changing anything going forward -- not for 2 years and not for 4. So, it's free money to me.


+1


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I went back and re-read your earlier reasoning - it seems sound, but it is definately not like DirecTV to give away such a large sum for such little consideration.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The CSR that I spoke with made it very clear (multiple times) that by accepting this offer, I was _extending_ my committment by a year.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Same here.



Bill Broderick said:


> The CSR that I spoke with made it very clear (multiple times) that by accepting this offer, I was _extending_ my committment by a year.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> The CSR that I spoke with made it very clear (multiple times) that by accepting this offer, I was _extending_ my committment by a year.


I am not doubting what you say they say, because the AAA-promo-CSR person (who reads from a script) said it to me, too.

I am just observing that I will wait and see if their system extends my contract end-date out another 10 months (in effect), because I am just starting month-3 of a 2 yr contract right now. As soon as I see it in 'last activity' I'll email them and ask what my contract end-date is.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Same here. I just called to sign up for the two $50 credits. The woman didn't seem to know what she was doing and kept asking me for the same information. Guess I'll really have to be careful when the next bill is available so I can see if this thing really went through or not.

Not that it really matters to me, but by extending the 1 year commitment, does that mean I am 'committed' for 2 years still? I had the 2 year commitment for getting the HR20 last December, so I was down to 1 year. The AAA special puts that back to 2 years from December?

I also assume this new AAA credit will prevent me from getting a better than normal deal on new HD DVD equipment? From what I've seen on here, you can get so many credits per year on your account, and then after this imaginary line, D* won't give any more discounts on equipment, etc.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just called in using the phone number from the first page and got mine with no fuss. The CSR took my information and gave me a conformation number. It's already listed in my "Installation Listing" under "View Orders" on my account at DirecTV.com. Took maybe 3 minutes. I'm another one who doesn't care about extending my commitment. I've been with DirecTV for 5 years and have no intension of leaving them.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

Thansk for this info!  +

$100 is just as good as free cash, and cash is just as good as money.

I called the number and everything was completed in 4 minutes. (he put 
me on hold twice after taking down my info...)

Just curious... *why was it necessary to ask me if I rent or own my 
home during the call?*  Did they ask anybody this question? 

Also, that number is listed as: *TXU Energy* 800-242-9114 ???
http://localism.com/article/186403/Phone-numbers-you-will-need-if

I did inform the rep that I just renewed my DTV contract for 2 years 
earlier this month(HD DVD upgrad). He said that my contract will now be 
*3 years *startingfrom this month. Not that I plan to leave DTV... 
I've been a customer since 1995...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for noting where it's listed. I see mine there as well. Still, I wish they updated the recent activities page like they used to. I remember seeing credits appear almost instantaneously while talking to the CSR. I began to use it as a way of making sure the credit had gone through. Still, I was also given a confirmation number, so I can't really complain!



frederic1943 said:


> I just called in using the phone number from the first page and got mine with no fuss. The CSR took my information and gave me a conformation number. It's already listed in my "Installation Listing" under "View Orders" on my account at DirecTV.com. Took maybe 3 minutes. I'm another one who doesn't care about extending my commitment. I've been with DirecTV for 5 years and have no intension of leaving them.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

kathymoore said:


> Just curious... *why was it necessary to ask me if I rent or own my home during the call?*  Did they ask anybody this question?


That's so they know if they should give your contact information to all the home re-modeling people they work with - so they can tell which marketing hounds they should release on you.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> That's so they know if they should give your contact information to all the home re-modeling people they work with - so they can tell which marketing hounds they should release on you.


Captain,

I do believe you're correct! I think I have just agreed to allow telemarketers
to call me day and night!  (fortunately, they can call my fax machine all they
want...  since that's the number my DTV account is listed under)


----------



## rasthan (Apr 30, 2006)

I just checked my account on directv.com (under view orders) and it has the following:

Extend Commitment $0.00
B2691/021 $0.00

So, I guess the AAA deal went through. B2691/021 doesn't seem very descriptive though.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been with DTV for 10+ years already.

If I agree to extend my contract for another 10 years, can I get *$1000*?


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

The CSR I spoke to said it was a *12 month* commitment


----------



## btripathi (Dec 4, 2007)

just made the call and got the discount. the csr said it will extend my contract by 12 months.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

Before I called the DirecTV/AAA phone number, I called the regular 800-DIRECTV
number and verified my contract end date. The rep said *December 2009.*
(since they just upgraded my HD DVRs)

After getting the AAA deal posted to my DTV account online, I waited a while and
called 800-DIRECTV again. The rep at retention dept verified my contract end
date again. (still showed *December 2009*)

Of course, this may just mean that they haven't updated it yet.... so there's still
a chance that my contract end date will say *December 2010*.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> The CSR that I spoke with made it very clear (multiple times) that by accepting this offer, I was _extending_ my commitment by a year.


Said the same to me, could care less, never intend on leaving Directv.
Also was asked if I owned or rented.

Pretty sure this is a contract call station, and not actually Directv.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

You do not get a check for $50. They take it off your bill. At least that's what I was told.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

or270 said:


> Said the same to me, could care less, never intend on leaving Directv.
> Also was asked if I owned or rented.
> 
> Pretty sure this is a contract call station, and not actually Directv.


Definitely a call center... the same company also handles calls for FedEx and Nextel.....


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

kathymoore said:


> Just curious... *why was it necessary to ask me if I rent or own my
> home during the call?*  Did they ask anybody this question?


Um, AAA also sells insurance including homeowners. You don't think that D* or AAA is doing this out of the goodness of thier hearts do you? :lol: It's all about marketing. D* give's them a list of there own customers so they can call them and say hey, how about a great deal on homeowers or auto insurance. All in all a good deal. I took the credit and ran!


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

jfuchtm said:


> Um, AAA also sells insurance including homeowners. You don't think that D* or AAA is doing this out of the goodness of thier hearts do you? :lol: It's all about marketing. D* give's them a list of there own customers so they can call them and say hey, how about a great deal on homeowers or auto insurance. All in all a good deal. I took the credit and ran!


'
I agree... nothing is free... 

I have a small confession to make. I don't even belong to AAA and I managed
to the the $50/$50 deal.  Both of my current cars have roadside assistance
One is for 4 year, and the other one is for lifetime(the car's lifetime, not my lifetime).

They never asked if I was a current or paying AAA member. I haven't been
a member for a long, long time.... but I still have the old card. The number 
worked fine when I gave them to the DirecTV/AAA rep.


----------



## topcats69 (Oct 5, 2004)

They must have cracked down because it only works in certain areas. So it was a no go for me.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Call this afternoon... the CSR said they were having a system problem and the first 6 would not go thru. So I gave him the club code and the next 3, he said the system kicked it out as a bad number. He was going to try and process it later and call me with a confirmation number, but I told him I'd call back later...

So I'll try it tomorrow and see what happens. Maybe they are now restricting the discount to certain areas of the country...


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

kathymoore said:


> '
> I agree... nothing is free...
> 
> I have a small confession to make. I don't even belong to AAA and I managed
> ...


I was wondering if that would work, Don't they only ask for the first 6 digits?
Which is *not* your personal membership number.  
Your memberhip number is the* last 10*

I guess it would be the same thing when I get a hotel room using the AAA discount, They almost never ask to see the card.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I just called. Gave the first 6 digits of my membership number (not the club code). Asked me if she could extend my contract, then asked for my address. Then, I was put on hold. She came back and told me I had to call another number. 800-283-2778.

Called that number. Got connected to someone who barely spoke English and had no idea what I was talking about. She transferred me to "Promotions Department."

Connected with a nice guy who did know what I was talking about. Put me on hold, then asked me for a AAA referral code. I said I don't have one and didn't think one was necessary. He asked for my membership number, which I gave him.

Put me on hold, then came back and said I need the AAA referral code. I asked why, and he said that's to make sure this deal is only given to actual AAA members and not scam artists. I asked him what number I needed to call back after I get my AAA referral code and he said 800-242-9114.  

I guess I will call AAA to get the code. We'll see if they have any idea what I'm talking about. At some point, this $100 will stop being worth the hassle.

UPDATE: Called my local AAA office. Asked for a referral code. Was put on hold for several minutes. She came back and said the referral code is the first 6 digits of the membership number, NOT the region code or club code.

So, I called back the 800-242-9114 number. Press 2 for existing customers, call gets transferred. Had to give them my address, phone number, blood type, hair color (just kidding about the last two).  Then I was asked for the first 6 digits of my membership number. Was put on hold for several more minutes. She finally came back and said I'm all set, one-year extension, $50 credit now, $50 credit in the 13th month. :joy: 

All told, I spent nearly an hour doing this. I would have had an easier time getting $100 by finding pennies on the street. Argh.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

As I posted earlier, I was also asked for a "referral code". This turned out to be nothing more than the first six digits on my AAA card, also called the "club code". That being said, it is quite possible they are now cracking down due to volume.....



davemayo said:


> I just called. Gave the first 6 digits of my membership number (not the club code). Asked me if she could extend my contract, then asked for my address. Then, I was put on hold. She came back and told me I had to call another number. 800-283-2778.
> 
> Called that number. Got connected to someone who barely spoke English and had no idea what I was talking about. She transferred me to "Promotions Department."
> 
> ...


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> As I posted earlier, I was also asked for a "referral code". This turned out to be nothing more than the first six digits on my AAA card, also called the "club code". That being said, it is quite possible they are now cracking down due to volume.....


I was told that the "referral code" is NOT the club code, but I wonder how Directv would know the difference.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm starting to think that this was supposed to be a limited area offering, that got leaked before they were ready to deal with it. I'm surprised this thread isn't filled with more people, or some comments from senior posters or mods, furthering my thoughts about that.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> I'm starting to think that this was supposed to be a limited area offering, that got leaked before they were ready to deal with it. I'm surprised this thread isn't filled with more people, or some comments from senior posters or mods, furthering my thoughts about that.


Both the AAA person and the Directv person told me that this was brand new so they were trying to figure it out. Neither said that the offer was limited in any way. The AAA person had to dig up an email she recently received about this.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Ah, so it's just confusion then. No surprise there :lol:



 davemayo said:


> Both the AAA person and the Directv person told me that this was brand new so they were trying to figure it out. Neither said that the offer was limited in any way. The AAA person had to dig up an email she recently received about this.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> Ah, so it's just confusion then. No surprise there :lol:


Exactly.


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Ah, so it's just confusion then. No surprise there :lol:


Exactly.. I called last night and the guy at the number was like "Well, I'm not sure what number I need, but I think it's 6 digits".. wow.. So my AAA card has a club code header with 3 digits under it.. and there was 3 digits prior to that.. that had nothing listed above it.. the last set was my membership number.. So, I have him the first 6 numebrs on the AAA card (three numbers with no header and the three club code nunbers) and that worked..

His response "Well I'll be danged.. it worked.. guess I'll have to remember that"..

Wow..


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

Just called, they took some personal info and "the first 6 digits of [my] membership number". Going on the advice on this thread, I told him the 6 digits before the membership number, and it worked. I'm in MD.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

This worked for me, thanks to the OP. When I get the first $50 I am considering a donation to DBSTalk!!


----------



## GHeb (Oct 17, 2007)

I believe the offer is a national offer. I'm in NJ, used the Mid-atlantic website, searched discounts for Directv and received the below-pasted deal. I called, gave the 6-digit club code off my AAA card and was done in about three minutes.

DirecTV
Satellite Television Provider
Call (800) 242-9114 

Member Benefits Include:
AAA members will receive a $10 credit on their monthly bill for 24 months, a free HD Receiver or DVR upgrade and free installation when they subscribe as a new customer to DIRECTV. This is in addition to the nationally advertised offer at the time they subscribe. Existing DIRECTV customers can qualify for a $50 rebate once a year, for two years. This offer is only available by calling the AAA exclusive DIRECTV toll free number 800-242-9114. 

Restrictions:
New or existing customers must sign up using the phone number provided (800-242-9114). New customers must order their leased system (on approved credit) by 12/31/08. BILL CREDITS FOR NEW CUSTOMERS: Upon activation of DIRECTV System and programming, customer will receive 24 nonrefundable/non-transferable credits of $10 each over 24 DIRECTV billing cycles totaling $240. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE ALL DIRECTV SYSTEM EQUIPMENT IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE EQUIPMENT LEASE ADDENDUM MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 PER RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. IF YOU FAIL TO MAINTAIN YOUR PROGRAMMING COMMITMENT, DIRECTV MAY CHARGE A PRORATED FEE OF UP TO $480. RECEIVERS ARE AT ALL TIMES PROPERTY OF DIRECTV AND MUST BE RETURNED UPON CANCELLATION OF SERVICE OR ADDITIONAL FEES MAY APPLY. VISIT directv.com OR CALL 1-800-DIRECTV FOR DETAILS. BILL CREDITS FOR EXISTING CUSTOMERS: Upon renewal or extension of programming commitment, a credit in the amount of $50 will be issued. An additional credit in the amount of $50 will be issued in month 13 of the renewed or extended commitment. IF YOU FAIL TO MAINTAIN YOUR PROGRAMMING COMMITMENT, DIRECTV MAY CHARGE A PRORATED FEE OF UP TO $100. Account must be active and in “good standing”, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion, to receive all credits. Commercial accounts/customers not eligible. DIRECTV employee, distributor and other business affiliate accounts with certain account types do not qualify. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change at any time. Receipt of DIRECTV programming subject to DIRECTV Customer Agreement; copy provided at directv.com/legal and in first bill. ©2007 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Since no one called me back yesterday I just called again and got the credit and a confirmation number. This guy said it would be an extension of the contract for one year *from today*, but I should already be under 2 year contract from 10/19/07 when I activated my HR20... so who knows.

Thanks to the OP for informing us of this credit!


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

It's got to be a national offer. The first 6 digit of the AAA membership number
that I gave them was from California. (where I used to live) I never renewed
it after moving to the east coast many years ago. 

Although the order showed up my DTV account, the credit hasn't yet. Maybe
it's supposed to appear when the next statement is printed? That's when
my monthly $10 credit(for 12 months) from another offer usually appear. 


Edit: just heard from my friend who lives in Denver. He signed up for the
$50/$50 deal without any problems.


----------



## topcats69 (Oct 5, 2004)

just called back today and she got me set up so if you don't get it the first time try again.


----------



## goodnz (Sep 1, 2007)

rasthan said:


> I just checked my account on directv.com (under view orders) and it has the following:
> 
> Extend Commitment $0.00
> B2691/021 $0.00
> ...


Same thing here.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Tried it again today. Looks like I got it done. My account shows the same B2691/021, extended commitment totals rasthan and goodnz posted. I had the "which number is it" problem again. So I gave the CSR the first 6 then the next 6. He asked for my life history, account number, address, phone number, name of first born, the date of the last time we had snow in florida....

He said he got it done! And stupid me forgot to get the conformation number! So I called back and talked to James. He was a little confused at the first. He said he could not believe the other CSR did not give me the confirmation number. He was going to send me to "regular" customer service, because he could not get that info for me, and put me on hold. After a few second he came back, asked me for my account number and gave the confirmation info.

From what I could hear in the backround, he had someone over his shoulder helping him out. The call center appears very busy, but both of my wait times were very short. But there's LOTS of noise in the backround.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

SledDog said:


> He asked for my life history, account number, address, phone number, name of first born, the date of the last time we had snow in florida....


Why would they ask you the date of the last time you had snow in Florida?    
They(the call center) are located in *Perrine, Florida*(near Miami)! 
....at least according to the caller ID info when they called me back.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

kathymoore said:


> Why would they ask you the date of the last time you had snow in Florida?
> They(the call center) are located in *Perrine, Florida*(near Miami)!
> ....at least according to the caller ID info when they called me back.


Maybe he was new to the state?


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

SledDog said:


> Maybe he was new to the state?


or perhaps the call center used Caller ID Spoofing.... :hurah:

so when was the last time it snowed in Florida?  I was in
central Florida sometime back in 1986(or 87?) and it was just
above freezing. Coldest I can recall...


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

kathymoore said:


> or perhaps the call center used Caller ID Spoofing.... :hurah:
> 
> so when was the last time it snowed in Florida?  I was in
> central Florida sometime back in 1986(or 87?) and it was just
> above freezing. Coldest I can recall...


For Central Florida, January 24th 2003.:eek2:


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

SledDog said:


> For Central Florida, January 24th 2003.:eek2:


So what have you and your sled been doing for the past 5 years, then??!! :lol:


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

BK EH said:


> So what have you and your sled been doing for the past 5 years, then??!! :lol:


Looks like I may have de-railed this thread...

I built a wheeled sled, foot brake and all. I have a 3 dog team that just loves pulling it. They do a great job considering they have never pulled a traditional sled and never seen more than a trace of snow. I grew up running dog teams in NH. The Mal in my avatar is my lead dog.

We also participate in most of the local Xmas parades. I usually load up a couple of the kids, dressed like elves, and put sleigh bells on the dogs harnesses. It makes for a great holiday season....

:backtotop


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

SledDog said:


> Looks like I may have de-railed this thread...
> 
> I built a wheeled sled, foot brake and all. I have a 3 dog team that just loves pulling it. They do a great job considering they have never pulled a traditional sled and never seen more than a trace of snow. I grew up running dog teams in NH.
> 
> ...


I had my first dogsledding experience last year when I visited Alaska.
OH... MY... GOD!!! It was the most amazing experience I've had on snow!  
The dogs were speeding... but I didn't care.... up until the sudden 
right turn into the trees... I fell out and broke my new Canon HDV
camcorder.... fortunately, I bought it with BestBuy's ADH plan so they
gave me a new one for free....


----------



## Ozwaldo (Dec 20, 2007)

I live in Calif. I am a Dish customer until next month when my contract expires. I belong to AAA so I called the number last night. I have been contemplating going to Direct even before I read about the AAA discount. I was able to get the $20/month off for the first year promo plus the 4 movie channels and the HD Extra Pack free for 3 months plus the AAA $10/month off for 2 years. I got 2 HD Receivers not DVR's for $99 plus tax out the door with a 1-15-08 installation date. With all of these discounts the switch is a no brainer for me. Thanks to the OP that posted the info!!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice deal ! When I signed on, I paid $700 for my dish and receiver, and got nothing for free. I feel so sorry for me :lol:



Ozwaldo said:


> I live in Calif. I am a Dish customer until next month when my contract expires. I belong to AAA so I called the number last night. I have been contemplating going to Direct even before I read about the AAA discount. I was able to get the $20/month off for the first year promo plus the 4 movie channels and the HD Extra Pack free for 3 months plus the AAA $10/month off for 2 years. I got 2 HD Receivers not DVR's for $99 plus tax out the door with a 1-15-08 installation date. With all of these discounts the switch is a no brainer for me. Thanks to the OP that posted the info!!


----------



## jbraden (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a general question about DirecTV commitments. For example, if I upgrade a couple advanced receivers, which each carry a 2 year commitment, and sign up for this AAA rebate, do I have a 5 year commitment? Or are the commitments running concurrently from the sign-up date, so the entire commitment is completed in 2 years?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I also only have the CLUB CODE. The CSR didn't know the difference, nor did she say that number was wrong or anything. Guess we'll just have to see.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just called and got the offer/deal with no hassle.

However, the CSR very clearly stated that it was a one year EXTENSION of the contract, not one year from today. $50 credit now and another $50 credit in month 13.

Carl


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

jbraden said:


> I have a general question about DirecTV commitments. For example, if I upgrade a couple advanced receivers, which each carry a 2 year commitment, and sign up for this AAA rebate, do I have a 5 year commitment? Or are the commitments running concurrently from the sign-up date, so the entire commitment is completed in 2 years?


See post #69 a couple pages back. 

As of today, my contract end date is still 2 years from this month, not 3 years.
(added HD DVR this month, then got on the AAA deal yesterday)


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

jbraden said:


> I have a general question about DirecTV commitments. For example, if I upgrade a couple advanced receivers, which each carry a 2 year commitment, and sign up for this AAA rebate, do I have a 5 year commitment? Or are the commitments running concurrently from the sign-up date, so the entire commitment is completed in 2 years?


I was told today by a CSR that the AAA one-year extension is consecutive, not concurrent. So, you tack on one year to the end of your current commitment.

But you don't add up the commitments for different receivers. So you don't add together the commitments for your two receivers. In the situation you describe above, I think you would have a three year commitment.

Of course, another CSR could tell you differently.


----------



## shaneman (Sep 16, 2006)

I called the 800-242-9114 number. One year extension, $50 credit now, $50 credit in the 13th month. Piece of cake.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Has anyone actually seen the credit posted to their account? I did this four days ago, and the credit still isn't present.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

That's one thing I really miss about the old directv website: you'd see credits posted instantly to your recent activity page. Now they don't appear to post any credits until your next bill. So I wouldn't sweat it. It'll probably show up. But I wish you could see this stuff instantly like you used to be able to.



jal said:


> Has anyone actually seen the credit posted to their account? I did this four days ago, and the credit still isn't present.


----------



## wi6397 (Aug 31, 2007)

I just did it and it was painless. The credit didn't show yet but the order does show on my account.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Given that I insist on a paper bill, I won't be able to see it until the next bill shows up in the mail.

Oh well...

Carl


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

my next billing period doesn't starts until mid-January, so I probably won't
see the credit just yet.... does anyone have billing period that starts in the
next few days? If so, let us know if the $50 credit actually shows up.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I signed up for this on Thursday afternoon. My account activity still shows no sign of this.


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks OP! I'm on the phone right now - I signed up yesterday so they're canceling that order and setting me up with a new account. I'm losing a $10 10-month discount I had gotten but I'll trade that for a 24-month $10 discount. I've been with CableONE for the last 6 months (just moved to this town) and I'm now paying $49 for extended basic - no HD, no digital, no nothing! For the same $49 (at least for the first year) I'm getting the HD DVR (and canceling one of my Tivo's), two standard receivers, and the Choice Extra package. I'm happy! - sheureka


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Piece of cake also except the CSR's program crashed in the middle. He got it restarted and I gave hime the info again and got a confirmation number.

Thanks to the OP for letting us kno.

It is also posted on the AAA Mid-Atlantic website. Mid-Atlatic AAA D* Offer


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe you were talking to the same person I was! My call got dropped and I had to start all over! But I ended up getting the DVR for $199 with another $10 a month discount for 10 months, so my bill is now down to $39 a month for the first 10 months. I had to change my installation date to 1/2 though - no HD football on New Years! - sheureka


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

And I just saw it in the completed orders section of my on-line bill.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Mark20 said:


> And I just saw it in the completed orders section of my on-line bill.


Yeah, it is now in the completed orders section of my account, but not in the recent activity section.


----------



## mtsz52784 (Jun 27, 2006)

Called the special number and they knew what was going on and i'll get the 50/50 deal. But they were not regular customer care b/c she couldn't tell me when my new contract would expire. Live in NY too.


----------



## msbookworm (Dec 23, 2007)

peter17319 said:


> I'm signing up for the first time, and I want to be 100% sure I understand this. I can still qualify for the regular D* deal of $20 off per month for 12 months, and in addition to that I can also get $10 off per month for 24 months?


Did you get a reply or find out if this is the deal? I'm a potential new customer and would like an answer before I call them.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I called today and they had no problem processing the promo. Thank you.


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

msbookworm said:


> Did you get a reply or find out if this is the deal? I'm a potential new customer and would like an answer before I call them.


Yesterday I got $20 off for 1 year (regular promo), $10 off for 2 years (AAA), $10 off for 10 months ($100 off $199 HD DVR), plus $50 Visa card (auto billing). - sheureka


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Just checked my account online - NO AAA DISCOUNT on my bill for this month.

There were numerous mistakes on the bill - double lease fees, double DVR fees, etc. I'll give the system a couple of days to self correct before I call them. I was hopeful the AAA discount would be on there, no luck so far!

Has anyone else seen it post to their account yet?

I see it in the Orders, just hasn't shown up on my bill or account yet.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

This also shows on my account under Completed Orders with the correct 12/20 signup date, but the order number shows Not Applicable. The Extend Commitment shows up, but the credit has not shown yet. I sent an email about this to Customer Service. The reply asked what AAA credit? My response explained the details found in this thread and I got another reply yesterday saying they are turning it over to Problem Resolution. No contact yet from them.

Edit: BTW, while the Extend Commitment shows, according to the email, they still have my commitment at 12/09 (new HD DVR).



rasthan said:


> I just checked my account on directv.com (under view orders) and it has the following:
> 
> Extend Commitment $0.00
> B2691/021 $0.00
> ...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Mine says "not applicable" as well (though I also have a "confirmation number"). I don't remember that the first time I checked it (though I may just not have paid any attention to it then). I hope this isn't going to be a hassle to get these credits.

QUOTE=richlife;1352776]This also shows on my account under Completed Orders with the correct 12/20 signup date, but the order number shows Not Applicable. The Extend Commitment shows up, but the credit has not shown yet. I sent an email about this to Customer Service. The reply asked what AAA credit? My response explained the details found in this thread and I got another reply yesterday saying they are turning it over to Problem Resolution. No contact yet from them.

Edit: BTW, while the Extend Commitment shows, according to the email, they still have my commitment at 12/09 (new HD DVR).[/QUOTE]


----------



## mlgiordano (Dec 18, 2006)

Icalled this morning and the folks at DTv were totally partyig for the Christmas Holiday!!!:lol: 

I followed the link and according to DTv a $50 discount willappear on my next bill and another $50 at the end of my 4 month extended commitment, with will be April 2009.

Mike


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

What link did you follow? When I click on my order number I just get to a page which tells me my order didn't cost me any money, but nothing like what you saw.



mlgiordano said:


> Icalled this morning and the folks at DTv were totally partyig for the Christmas Holiday!!!:lol:
> 
> I followed the link and according to DTv a $50 discount willappear on my next bill and another $50 at the end of my 4 month extended commitment, with will be April 2009.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

When I signed up for the AAA discount I was given the following specific phone number to use in case of problems: 1-888-355-7530 That's "customer installation support". I was told it could take two billing cycles before the discount showed up, so I'll wait awhile.


----------



## barryhammond (Sep 13, 2007)

I called the number on the first page of posts, gave them the club code from my AAA card. The guy said "extend your commitment 1 year" about 20 times. He told me I was to receive $10 off a month for 12 months. We'll see what happens.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

when I called the special number, the rep took my info and put me on 
hold... then she said her computer was down... she promised to call 
me back within an hour.... she *never* did... 

I called again and spoke to another rep. This rep finished the process 
and the order appeared on my account the same day.

A few days later, the first rep called and apologized for the delay in 
calling me back.... she said she had process the order.... I didn't say 
much, just "oh, okay.... thanks" and the call ended...

*Now I see 2 separate orders with 2 different order numbers
on my account. Both of them say "extend commitment" 
(the posting dates are 5 days apart) *

Does this mean I'll see *two $50 credits* on my next statement? 
I guess I'll know in a couple of weeks...


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I received the following response from my inquiry from DirecTV about the AAA discount: (paraphrased: we'll give it to you if you call again)

Dear Rich,

Thanks for writing. I apologize that your AAA discount has not been added to your account yet. I am sure we can resolve this issue quickly.

Please call us at (800) 242-9114 so that we can verify the information we have is correct. Regarding the service commitment, your online account does not show this information right now. We may add this feature at some point in the future.

I hope you find this information helpful and thank you again for writing.

Sincerely,



richlife said:


> This also shows on my account under Completed Orders with the correct 12/20 signup date, but the order number shows Not Applicable. The Extend Commitment shows up, but the credit has not shown yet. I sent an email about this to Customer Service. The reply asked what AAA credit? My response explained the details found in this thread and I got another reply yesterday saying they are turning it over to Problem Resolution. No contact yet from them.
> 
> Edit: BTW, while the Extend Commitment shows, according to the email, they still have my commitment at 12/09 (new HD DVR).


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

A little worried here... I called on the 20th for the promo, and received my latest DirecTV bill a few days ago. It might have been on the 29th. Long enough that I figure the credit should have shown up even if the cut-off date for the bill was several days before it was printed and mailed. However, it didn't show up. I guess I'll wait for the next bill and see if it shows up.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

techntrek said:


> A little worried here... I called on the 20th for the promo, and received my latest DirecTV bill a few days ago. It might have been on the 29th. Long enough that I figure the credit should have shown up even if the cut-off date for the bill was several days before it was printed and mailed. However, it didn't show up. I guess I'll wait for the next bill and see if it shows up.


Post #129 above said it could take a couple of billing cycles. I signed up for this at the same time you did and it hasn't shown up on my bill either.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll give it two cycles then, thanks.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

of course i didnt know this offer existed when i signed up so i am stuck now, as i am a aaa member..got the friend discount of 10 a month for 5 months, which is a far cry from 10 a month for 24 months.. ill see if the forum contact can help me out at all.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

sheureka said:


> Yesterday I got $20 off for 1 year (regular promo), $10 off for 2 years (AAA), $10 off for 10 months ($100 off $199 HD DVR), plus $50 Visa card (auto billing). - sheureka


the DVR is 299, you are getting 100 off that to make it 199. AFAIK there was never a deal where the DVR was 199 and 100 was taken off that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe pretty soon they'll have an AARP discount....I'd sure welcome that offer! :lol:


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe pretty soon they'll have an AARP discount....


Yeah, but then you'll probably forget about it... :grin:


----------



## Bluecrush703 (Sep 23, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I just called and got the offer/deal with no hassle.
> 
> However, the CSR very clearly stated that it was a one year EXTENSION of the contract, not one year from today. $50 credit now and another $50 credit in month 13.
> 
> Carl


Same here. I called and they said do want to extend for one year I said yes, $50 off now and other $50 off in 13 months. I will wait and see what happens if I get it


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Bluecrush703 said:


> Same here. I called and they said do want to extend for one year I said yes, $50 off now and other $50 off in 13 months. I will wait and see what happens if I get it


I received the same deal today.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

techntrek said:


> Yeah, but then you'll probably forget about it... :grin:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Called today got 50 now and 50 on month 13 no problem


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Was it posted to your account? I called on the 19th. Still no credit......


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

jal said:


> Was it posted to your account? I called on the 19th. Still no credit......


I haven't seen the credit yet, but the transaction has been posted to my account under Orders.


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

dtrell said:


> the DVR is 299, you are getting 100 off that to make it 199. AFAIK there was never a deal where the DVR was 199 and 100 was taken off that.


Well I was charged $199 (plus tax). When I ordered the stuff I told them I could pick up a dish for $199, and he just said he could do better than that and gave it to me for $199 plus the $100 discount. I guess I'll have to wait until I start getting ctual bills. - sheureka


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Has anyone actually received the credit yet?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I haven't yet, but yesterday I received mailed notice that my contract had been extended one year. It was a weird letter.



sean10780 said:


> Has anyone actually received the credit yet?


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> I haven't yet, but yesterday I received mailed notice that my contract had been extended one year. It was a weird letter.


I also received a weird letter. Probably the same as yours. It said that "my organization" would receive a $50 donation. Maybe DirecTV is giving AAA $50 also. If there was nothing in the deal for AAA, then why would they get involved in the first place? I spoke to a CSR last night who confirmed that my commitment was extended 12 months. (If you look at the bottom of the weird letter, it says that you must purchase 18 months of service or something like that.) I'll post here as soon as I see my first $50 credit.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, that's the one. Very odd.



fusion04 said:


> I also received a weird letter. Probably the same as yours. It said that "my organization" would receive a $50 donation. Maybe DirecTV is giving AAA $50 also. If there was nothing in the deal for AAA, then why would they get involved in the first place? I spoke to a CSR last night who confirmed that my commitment was extended 12 months. (If you look at the bottom of the weird letter, it says that you must purchase 18 months of service or something like that.) I'll post here as soon as I see my first $50 credit.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

my bill just came out yesterday... no $50 credit....  I'm gonna call DirecTV later to find out what's going on...


----------



## topcats69 (Oct 5, 2004)

I just noticed its on the AAA site for my area know


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I got that wierd letter from directv myself today. It actually looks like we're being thanked for extending our committment so that our organization can receive $50 rather than us - as if we were making a charitable donation by extending our committment.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

shendley said:


> I got that wierd letter from directv myself today. It actually looks like we're being thanked for extending our committment so that our organization can receive $50 rather than us - as if we were making a charitable donation by extending our committment.


I got the same letter too. I had better be "the organization" that receives the $50

..


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Its on my local AAA site now to, "Existing DIRECTV. customers can qualify for a $50 rebate once a year, for two years (that's a savings of $100!)."

New customers get a credit but looks like we would get a rebate. I wonder if if is going to be a rebate check?


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Weird letter here too. No credit yet, called the first day of the promotion. Also nothing in "orders" as others have reported.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

It's shown in my orders too, but the quantity indicates zero. Anyone know what's with that?


----------



## mtsz52784 (Jun 27, 2006)

No Letter, No Credit but does show an order in my completed that says Not Applicable in the quick view menu on my account dated 12/23/2007


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

mtsz52784 said:


> No Letter, No Credit but does show an order in my completed that says Not Applicable in the quick view menu on my account dated 12/23/2007


I signed up for this rebate last week and it's also in my completed order section as well with 0 dollers. And some other weird code thing. Maybe it is an actual rebate check, but I don't see directv doing that. prolly just going to be a credit, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Has anyone actually gotten whats promised? I dont want to extend my servitude any longer than is needed if they arent making good on the deal!?


----------



## mtsz52784 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am content waiting to see if a credit even comes on my next bill, which will be late Jan... but has anybody actually confirmed that their contract has been extended? just wondering


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

I got the same letter this morning. I called DirecTV to make sure I was getting the $50.00 and not some "organization". The CSR checked my account and confirmed that I will be receiving the credit. She stated it takes two billing cycles and since the order was confirmed in December the first credit will be on my February bill. The next $50.00 credit 13 months later. She also confirmed that it is a 12 month extension to my commitment, not 18 months that the letter referenced. Because I added another DVR in September I agreed to a 2 year commitment ending September 2009. The CSR confirmed that my account now shows my commitment until September 2010.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

mtsz52784 said:


> No Letter, No Credit but does show an order in my completed that says Not Applicable in the quick view menu on my account dated 12/23/2007


The "Not Applicable" is under the "Installation Date / Time". Since there's no installation needed it's Not Applicable.:lol:


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> The "Not Applicable" is under the "Installation Date / Time". Since there's no installation needed it's Not Applicable.:lol:


Yep I got the same thing as well under my order as well, so I'll assume all is well.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Talked to a friend of mine who got the AAA credit and just got his bill. Guess what? No credit.:nono:


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

shendley said:


> Talked to a friend of mine who got the AAA credit and just got his bill. Guess what? No credit.:nono:


I also did NOT get the AAA $50 credit on my latest bill.... (but it was listed on the orders)

Three of my friends who signed up also did not get their credit on their bill.


----------



## ajrich (Dec 14, 2007)

I just signed up for the AAA discount on monday 1/7 and the csr told me that it will take 2 billing cycles to show up on your bill, so I am gonna wait a couple months until I start to get worried.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

It was noted earlier in this thread that it would take up to two billing cycles. Relax folks. It's a $100 gift for essentially doing nothing, is that not enough, we must also complain about the speed at which it is delivered ?


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> It was noted earlier in this thread that it would take up to two billing cycles. Relax folks. It's a $100 gift for essentially doing nothing, is that not enough, we must also complain about the speed at which it is delivered ?


We just need to make sure that it *is* delivered. They 'delivered' the 12-month contract extension instantaneously, but it takes 60 days to put $50 on the account.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

And be glad they did - had they delayed this also by two billing cycles, you'd be effectively extended for 14 months and not 12.



fusion04 said:


> We just need to make sure that it *is* delivered. They 'delivered' the 12-month contract extension instantaneously, but it takes 60 days to put $50 on the account.


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> And be glad they did - had they delayed this also by two billing cycles, you'd be effectively extended for 14 months and not 12.


GOOD POINT!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

"nothing found" at the AAA site for New Mexico.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> And be glad they did - had they delayed this also by two billing cycles, you'd be effectively extended for 14 months and not 12.


just look at the work order and it will have a date next to it... for example, if it says Jan 01, 2008, then your contract should only be extended starting on that date....


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

jhollan2 said:


> Has anyone actually gotten whats promised? I dont want to extend my servitude any longer than is needed if they arent making good on the deal!?


...it could take two billing cycles before the discount showed up...

Why don't you wait 2 billing cycles to see what happens here? By which time the offer could be gone and you will miss out.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

bluemoose said:


> just look at the work order and it will have a date next to it... for example, if it says Jan 01, 2008, then your contract should only be extended starting on that date....


The contract is not extended from the order date, it is extended from the date your current contract expires. As I posted earlier I had the CSR check my account for my contracts expiration date and she found that it was September 2010. My current contract was to expire September 2009 because of an upgrade I made this past September. This AAA deal extended that 12 months to September 2010.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Ah, that's right, I had completely forgotten that detail.



Car1181 said:


> The contract is not extended from the order date, it is extended from the date your current contract expires. As I posted earlier I had the CSR check my account for my contracts expiration date and she found that it was September 2010. My current contract was to expire September 2009 because of an upgrade I made this past September. This AAA deal extended that 12 months to September 2010.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Got a letter from D* today confirming I received the $50 credit for the AAA program. Still doesn't show up in my online account info, but glad the letter came to help convince me this won't be totally screwed up.


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Got a letter from D* today confirming I received the $50 credit for the AAA program. Still doesn't show up in my online account info, but glad the letter came to help convince me this won't be totally screwed up.


What does your letter say? I got mine today as well.. my account shows the order code that others had..

My letter states "Thanks for participating.. yadda yadda.. As a result of your decision to extend your commitment on your DIRECTV account, your organization will receive a $50 contribution. In order to raise even more money for your organization, promote the DIRECTV program to other new and existing customers"

Says in the order reciept:

Qty 0 - Extend Commitment Package $0.00

Hmm. I sure hope I'm the organization!!

Anyone get anything different? I'm about to give a call to the 800 number on the letter...


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Seems most of the discussion here is for current customers getting their $50 discounts. Any new customers signing up for the $10 off for 24 months? I have been holding off waiting for an OTA solution. Now that the OTA tuners have been announced for the HR21 I am getting close. Also, If you sign up through the AAA number can you get all of the discounts and promotions available on directv.com? Should I expect the rumored HR21 price drop to be available soon through AAA as well? Also, my father who is a DirectTV customer wants me to provide his account number so he gets a referral. I know I have a lot of questions but is all of this possible? THANKS!


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmmm, no letter for me yet, and I called on Dec. 20th.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

I called DirecTV and spoke to the retention department. After explaining to the rep about the AAA $50/$50 offer, she put me on hold for a minute. She said she did see the "extend commitment" order, but no credit.... so she entered the credits in my account. She also confirmed my contract end date, which didn't change because of the AAA offer. (because I already had a 2-year contract that started in December)

Just checked my account now, there's a $100 credit listed as *"PLUS HD DVR - Retention Credit ($100)"*


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

bluemoose said:


> I called DirecTV and spoke to the retention department. After explaining to the rep about the AAA $50/$50 offer, she put me on hold for a minute. She said she did see the "extend commitment" order, but no credit.... so she entered the credits in my account. She also confirmed my contract end date, which didn't change because of the AAA offer. (because I already had a 2-year contract that started in December)
> 
> Just checked my account now, there's a $100 credit listed as *"PLUS HD DVR - Retention Credit ($100)"*


thats total BS...some people luck into the one or two CSRs thatll actually go out on a limb for a customer...


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I just called for the discount and the commitment extension already shows up online in my activity section. No credit yet though.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

bluemoose said:


> I called DirecTV and spoke to the retention department. After explaining to the rep about the AAA $50/$50 offer, she put me on hold for a minute. She said she did see the "extend commitment" order, but no credit.... so she entered the credits in my account. She also confirmed my contract end date, which didn't change because of the AAA offer. (because I already had a 2-year contract that started in December)
> 
> Just checked my account now, there's a $100 credit listed as *"PLUS HD DVR - Retention Credit ($100)"*


You got a retention credit, I would not be surprised if you get the $50.00 credit in a month or so.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Just signed up for Choice Extra with HD and DVR service package. Got $10 month AAA discount for 24 months, plus all discounts and promotions seen on directv.com, plus referal discount for my father and for me. Plus $99 for the HD DVR deal that started today. Plus, the $50 Visa card for signing up on autopay after 2 months of service, plus free HBO, STARZ, Showtime, and Cinemax for 3 months. $99 + tax charged to credit card. Install scheduled for Saturday. First five months will cost me $39, then months 6 thru 12 will cost me $49, and months 13 thu 24 wiil cost $59. I do not know if I will get an HR20 or HR21. If I get the HR20 then I am set to get my HD locals OTA. If I get the HR21 then I will wait and get the companion AM21 as soon as it comes out. The CSR I spoke with was friendly and knowledgeable but didn't know about the upcoming AM21 or that the HR21 lacked an OTA input.  :hurah:


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

you wont get the credits on the first bill. it takes a month or two for any credits to show up, such as referral credit or AAA credit. plan on paying full price the first month at least. also the movie channes wont be free, they will be a credit and youll have to pay the sales tax. also, being a new cutomer youll get a brand new DVR, which right now is only the HR21, so plan on getting the AM21 when available.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

As an existing customer, I just did the AAA rebate using the 800 242 9114 number, selecting option #2. It took 4 tries before I got someone who knew what they were doing, but I do have the transaction ID verifying that it got done. Now it's watch the bill and see what shows up.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

hasan said:


> As an existing customer, I just did the AAA rebate using the 800 242 9114 number, selecting option #2. It took 4 tries before I got someone who knew what they were doing, but I do have the transaction ID verifying that it got done. Now it's watch the bill and see what shows up.


itll show up, but your agreement time will be increased by a year, which really doesnt matter if you plan on keeping DTV.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

or270 said:


> You got a retention credit, I would not be surprised if you get the $50.00 credit in a month or so.


you're correct... I just called DTV retention again.... the rep looked up the notes from yesterday and confirmed that I got the $100 as retention credit as a courtesy.

(but they already gave me two free HR21s and a bunch of other credits a month ago... prior to the introduction of the AAA offer)

He also said the AAA $50 credit will probably still show up next month... which is fine by me.


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

bluemoose said:


> you're correct... I just called DTV retention again.... the rep looked up the notes from yesterday and confirmed that I got the $100 as retention credit as a courtesy.
> 
> (but they already gave me two free HR21s and a bunch of other credits a month ago... prior to the introduction of the AAA offer)
> 
> He also said the AAA $50 credit will probably still show up next month... which is fine by me.


So you think they owed you $100 for not putting the $50 credit on your account quickly enough?


----------



## tinhead (Sep 21, 2006)

I got it!
I signed into my AAA account and pulled up the ad below, called that number and signed up to DTV with the HD & DVR Choice Extra package! The CSR said this AAA thing was new to him so please be patient. I gave him all the time he needed!
I gave him the AAA # and he checked my credit and viola! Install on the 16th!

I now have Time Warner NYC (TWC) cable HDTV with Earthlink net modem. I'll switch to NYConnect too for my ISP. Earthlink's signal is too shaky. Took me a year to get the TWC part right. My VoIP needs changing as well but that's a couple months away.
Now I have to archive my TWC DVR's saved programs, mostly concerts, and switch my cable provider. I will overlap the TV for a few weeks just for insurance.
That last cable increase just bugged me!
Too bad DTV is almost as costly as cable these days. I'm sure I will still save about 15-20% over the cable bill plus get more HD programming.
Last time I had TWC HDTV & DTV side by side, about 4 years ago, the cable picture had more vibrant color. The DTV signal looked faded just a bit but noticeable. My Aquos has a side by side twin picture function so it's literally side by side. (I switched inputs too for a fair comparison and got the same results).

Does anyone know if this is still true? Has the MPEG4 picture caught up to cable quality here in NYC? Just wondering as I am committed for 2 years now except for the 3 day contract signing exemption in NY State! I'm sure I'll be happy.
I've been lurking for a few months waiting for the right time to switch and I think I got as much as I could right now. Only time will tell right?
I paid $99 + tax for the HD-DVR (after reading here to wait until after the 10th saving a 100 bux) and should wind up paying $49.99 a month after the $10 mail in and AAA discounts. That's for the 1st 3 mos. after which I'll choose my premiums to keep at a higher monthly charge.
I'm so glad I could go out and get a new HDTV! Nahh nevermind.
Please lemme know if I missed anything? I'd hate to pay more than necessary!
Thanx to all!








What? Members can save on DIRECTV®.

What's the Deal? Members can receive a $10 credit toward their monthly bill when they subscribe as a new customer of DirecTV. This offer is in addition to nationally advertised offers at the time of subscribing.

How? This offer is only available by calling the AAA exclusive DIRECTV number at 800/242-9114.

What to Expect? DIRECTV offers over 265 channels with over 30 premium movie channels and specialty sport networks and 85 HD channels.

The Fine Print: This offer is only valid through the AAA exclusive number. Members are subject to a credit check. Offer is only valid in 50 states and where eligible due to climate. New customers: No prior service with DIRECTV or have no active service for 2 years and are in good customer standing. Phone line is required. Other terms and conditions apply.


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

I also got the letter today from DTV, my organization will get a $50 credit. Very strange letter. It certainly doesn't sound like what they said on the phone...


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I was told it may take 1~2 months (bills) for the first $50 credit to show on your account. I did mine in mid-December, got the letter, but no credit yet on my bill. I called and was told the 1~2 month story..


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

awalt said:


> I also got the letter today from DTV, my organization will get a $50 credit. Very strange letter. It certainly doesn't sound like what they said on the phone...


I did give DTV a call last night.. I asked about the AAA credit that I called in about back in December.. The lady said "yep.. I see it on your account".. I explained the letter that said $50 goes to the organization.. and 18 more months for my committment.. She said "yep.. 18 more month committment..".. I told her I'm 3 months into my 2 year.. so I now have a 3 1/2 years left.. she said yes.. I asked about the credit.. "oh yes.. I see it.. I don't see it posted yet.. but let me escalate it and I'll make sure you get it here in the next few weeks".. and she typed for quite some time.. Said I'd see it online in a week and asked if I'd like anything else done to my account tonight..... odd.. very odd..


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

xrobmn said:


> . She said "yep.. 18 more month committment..".. I told her I'm 3 months into my 2 year.. so I now have a 3 1/2 years left.. she said yes.. .


this is incorrect. call back or email and *****. the AAA discount adds a year, not 18 months...yet ANOTHER DTV CSR that doesnt know what theyre doing.


----------



## johnzim63 (Oct 8, 2005)

dtrell said:


> it'll show up, but your agreement time will be increased by a year, which really doesnt matter if you plan on keeping DTV.


Au contraire, mon frer. It _WILL_ cost you if you try to negotiate a deal on hardware or programming upgrades during that extension period. It's a known fact that you're much less likely to get free stuff out of them while under commitment. I see this AAA credit as a simple "wash" for anyone with a contract period about to expire. Like me.


----------



## dkm4280 (Oct 3, 2007)

awalt said:


> I also got the letter today from DTV, my organization will get a $50 credit. Very strange letter. It certainly doesn't sound like what they said on the phone...


The $50 credit to the organization goes to AAA. They say the first $50 credit to us will show up on the billing cycle after the order is placed. For me that is the 14th. We'll see. Really bad letter by Directv. Reference to "your organization" {AAA} and no mention of your credits. I would think everyone who got the letter would be calling to say - what gives?


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

dtrell said:


> this is incorrect. call back or email and *****. the AAA discount adds a year, not 18 months...yet ANOTHER DTV CSR that doesnt know what theyre doing.


Thanks.. I think I'll do that.. I personally think that the person never heard of the AAA deal..

In case some haven't gotten in infamous letter.. I'll attach it here (with modifications of course)


----------



## mattduke1 (Jul 3, 2007)

I just called the AAA #, explained I was already a Directv customer, and was told I would be receiving 2 $50 credits (one now and one at month 13). When he put me on hold to confirm the transaction, when he returned he told me that he was mistaken, and that I would be getting the $10 credit for 24 months that new customers were getting. I said are you sure, and he said that it was correct. He didn't really sound as if he knew what he was talking about, but we'll see.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

mattduke1 said:


> I just called the AAA #, explained I was already a Directv customer, and was told I would be receiving 2 $50 credits (one now and one at month 13). When he put me on hold to confirm the transaction, when he returned he told me that he was mistaken, and that I would be getting the $10 credit for 24 months that new customers were getting. I said are you sure, and he said that it was correct. He didn't really sound as if he knew what he was talking about, but we'll see.


let me know if that works. if it does i will call myself. i think youre going to end up with the 50 + 50 deal and have a year addd to your agreement.

i just called and the guy did the old "let me check with my supervisor" and came back and said existing customers get 50 now and 50 at 13 months and extend a year. i think that offer is bull$hit compared to getting 240 dollars off (10 a month for 24 mos. the offers arent even comparable). plus i dont know if im going to even keep dtv after a year, so i definitely wouldnt want to have to buy out of two years to go just for 100 bucks.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

johnzim63 said:


> Au contraire, mon frer. It _WILL_ cost you if you try to negotiate a deal on hardware or programming upgrades during that extension period. It's a known fact that you're much less likely to get free stuff out of them while under commitment. I see this AAA credit as a simple "wash" for anyone with a contract period about to expire. Like me.


true, i hadnt thought of that. thats why being only two weeks into being a customer, i wouldnt even dream of calling retention for anything..i have nothing to bargain with at this point.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

Just go the infamous letter over the weekend. That "...must purchase 18 months..." better not mean an 18 month extension!

I would have gotten more useful information from a Magic 8 ball.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

I callled about 2 weeks ago to get the AAA deal and as of 1/13/08 it's showing up
online under activity since last bill.

It appears as AAAReferEx


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

I should point out that I haven't received a letter that some people
have gotten.



briang5000 said:


> I callled about 2 weeks ago to get the AAA deal and as of 1/13/08 it's showing up
> online under activity since last bill.
> 
> It appears as AAAReferEx


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

Does anyone know the cost of AAA membership and can you buy just the membership without the insurance?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

BopMan said:


> Does anyone know the cost of AAA membership and can you buy just the membership without the insurance?


Yes, and a lot of free maps to go with it


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

What about the HD DVR activation commitment? I thought I would be smart and I ordered the HD DVR which says you will have a contract once you activate the unit and I called for the AAA discount before I got and activated the DVR. So since I did the AAA discount first, does the DVR also extend it or does it just lay over your existing contract? The text online just says you agree to a two year contract commitment for advanced receivers. It does not say anything about an extension to what you already have.


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

BopMan said:


> Does anyone know the cost of AAA membership and can you buy just the membership without the insurance?


Go to http://www.aaa.com and enter your ZIP code. Then click on Join AAA Now to see rates. You do not have to buy any insurance.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

somekevinguy said:


> What about the HD DVR activation commitment? I thought I would be smart and I ordered the HD DVR which says you will have a contract once you activate the unit and I called for the AAA discount before I got and activated the DVR. So since I did the AAA discount first, does the DVR also extend it or does it just lay over your existing contract? The text online just says you agree to a two year contract commitment for advanced receivers. It does not say anything about an extension to what you already have.


i would think that with the order you did it, youll still only be at 2 years. maybe okietekkie can chime in.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I see in my pending orders a "extend commitment" at $0.00, but still no credit? Do I need to wait?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Up to two billing cycles I have heard.



SDizzle said:


> I see in my pending orders a "extend commitment" at $0.00, but still no credit? Do I need to wait?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Up to two billing cycles I have heard.


Thanks


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

The first $50 just appeared on my account:

01/15/2008 
AAAReferEx
($50.00)
$0.00

I signed up for it on Dec 21st.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just checked my bill from yesterday. I got it too . . . on the first bill since I signed up for it.


----------



## ej777 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on AAA discount. I called and got it with no trouble!


----------



## RaceTripper (Sep 16, 2007)

awalt said:


> I also got the letter today from DTV, my organization will get a $50 credit. Very strange letter. It certainly doesn't sound like what they said on the phone...


I got this also. What is up with that. And D* is giving me the run around on this. They tell me to call the 242-9114 number who in turn transfer me to D* CS. Rinse and repeat. Now I have an email into D* asking for resolution.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

shendley said:


> Just checked my bill from yesterday. I got it too . . . on the first bill since I signed up for it.


That gives hope our new customer AAA discount may appear on the first bill too.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I should have clarified, the discount I got was the current customer credit of $50 now and $50 13 months from now. I got the first $50 yesterday. But, hopefully, this means all of the discounts will start to come through consistently. It ain't rocket science for directv to honor their commitment on this thing and it really shouldn't take until the second month when we (current customers, I mean) were told it would appear on our next bill.



jacmyoung said:


> That gives hope our new customer AAA discount may appear on the first bill too.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

shendley said:


> I should have clarified, the discount I got was the current customer credit of $50 now and $50 13 months from now. I got the first $50 yesterday. But, hopefully, this means all of the discounts will start to come through consistently. It ain't rocket science for directv to honor their commitment on this thing and it really shouldn't take until the second month when we (current customers, I mean) were told it would appear on our next bill.


I knew that. I was referring to the AAA discont for any new D* subs, $10/mo. off for 24 months on top of any nationally available D* offer at the time of order. Both AAA deals (exsiting or new) are posted on AAA website.

We just don't know a way to confirm our discount because before we are activated there is no way to verify on our bills.


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

My first credit showed up as well. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a new customer getting the $20 off for 12 months already... 

When I called the 800-242-9114 number to get them to add the AAA discount they said no other discounts can be added at all. I explained that the AAA offer says "in addition to nationally advertised offers" but they didn't believe me. I told them I understood that I may not be eligible for the $10 per month deal since I'm not technically a new customer but I'd be eligible for the 50/50 deal. Well, after being transferred three times (finally to retention.... dunno why since I'm a brand new customer) the guy there (who was very nice and accomodating, by the way) gave me the additional $10 for 12 months but not under the AAA deal he said because he didn't have access to do this. 

Anyone else have this problem? Have I read this offer incorrectly? Almost makes it not worth the hour spent on the phone this afternoon :sure:


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm a new customer getting the $20 off for 12 months already...
> 
> When I called the 800-242-9114 number to get them to add the AAA discount they said no other discounts can be added at all. I explained that the AAA offer says "in addition to nationally advertised offers" but they didn't believe me. I told them I understood that I may not be eligible for the $10 per month deal since I'm not technically a new customer but I'd be eligible for the 50/50 deal. Well, after being transferred three times (finally to retention.... dunno why since I'm a brand new customer) the guy there (who was very nice and accomodating, by the way) gave me the additional $10 for 12 months but not under the AAA deal he said because he didn't have access to do this.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Have I read this offer incorrectly? Almost makes it not worth the hour spent on the phone this afternoon :sure:


once again, some lucky ba$tard finding the right CSR...im sure if i were to call, id have 30 CSRs (even in retention) tell me that theres no way they could give me the same deal (10 a month for 12 months) that this guy lucked into.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

shendley said:


> Just checked my bill from yesterday. I got it too . . . on the first bill since I signed up for it.


Did you also get the DirecTV letter that said "your organization will receive a $50 contribution..." ??? 

I do see the order number on my account, but I the credit didn't show up yet, so I called DirecTV customer service. They told me that order number basically means my local school or charity will get $50... not me...  also nothing on there about the AAA offer... When I originally called last month, they asked for my AAA membership number, so I don't understand why they could have signed me up for the wrong offer...

Thanks!


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

relax blue moose. youll get it. relax


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

I placed order last week. Install was completed Saturday. Received first bill online Monday. Order was placed through AAA order line. I provided my AAA number and thought all was well. Was told AAA discount $10/24 month discount was in addition to what was in addition to all discounts and rebates at directv.com. Was also told I would not have a problem with a referral for my father. I provided his account and was told I would be eligiblie for the $50 Visa card with autopay after a couple of months. I expected the $10 discount on the first bill and others here have mentioned getting it on the first bill. I am patient and don't mind waiting til 2nd or 3rd bill but I don't think it is too much to ask for that the discount somehow be confirmed either on my bill or by calling DirecTV. I have sent three emails and now three calls and no one seems to be able to confirm that I will get this discount. Also, I submitted my $20 12 month rebate online and now when I go to check the status it says I am not eligible for any rebates. I received the paper bill in the mail today and it includes the redemption form for my $20 12 month rebate. Was told to call back on the AAA order line to confirm my discount but all they want to do is take my order again. Was also told that the AAA discount could not be used with the national offers. Anyway I was able to speak with someone at DirecTV who agreed to send my concerns to escalation and said someone would be contacting me but that it could be several days.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Jesus H. Christ, you guys are impatient little kids! I called DirecTV regarding this in early December. Within a few days the entry appeared on my account when I looked at it online. However, I haven't received the credit on my actual bill yet. Have I called DirecTV about it? Nope.

That's because unlike too many children here, I didn't whine just because the credit didn't appear 5 minutes after the original call.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I got the credit on this month's bill. I haven't gotten my paper bill yet, but when I logged into DirecTV today it showed I only paid $22-something this month and it is usually $72-something. (I'm on auto-pay and today is the day I normally get the DirecTV debit.)


----------



## sjmurdock (Aug 19, 2006)

I just called, no problems. I'm a current customer and was told i would receive a $50 credit shortly and on the 13th month. Took about 5 minutes as the CSR had computer problems.

Stephen


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep, I got the wierd letter too. Did anyone not get that letter?



bluemoose said:


> Did you also get the DirecTV letter that said "your organization will receive a $50 contribution..." ???
> 
> I do see the order number on my account, but I the credit didn't show up yet, so I called DirecTV customer service. They told me that order number basically means my local school or charity will get $50... not me...  also nothing on there about the AAA offer... When I originally called last month, they asked for my AAA membership number, so I don't understand why they could have signed me up for the wrong offer...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

shendley said:


> Yep, I got the wierd letter too. Did anyone not get that letter?


I feel better now... you got the $50 credit in your latest bill, and you also got the
weird letter.... which means it's just a matter of time before I get my $50... 

By the way, what that thing in your picture? Thanks!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Jesus H. Christ, you guys are impatient little kids! I called DirecTV regarding this in early December. Within a few days the entry appeared on my account when I looked at it online. However, I haven't received the credit on my actual bill yet. Have I called DirecTV about it? Nope.
> 
> That's because unlike too many children here, I didn't whine just because the credit didn't appear 5 minutes after the original call.


You mean you didn't call the "Office of the President" or retention yet?:lol:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Aside from the needless profanity, I agree with you. Here's a totally free gift a lot of us had no idea about, called for, and was given, yet here we are whining like a pack of impatient kids at Christmas.



Lord Vader said:


> Jesus H. Christ, you guys are impatient little kids! I called DirecTV regarding this in early December. Within a few days the entry appeared on my account when I looked at it online. However, I haven't received the credit on my actual bill yet. Have I called DirecTV about it? Nope.
> 
> That's because unlike too many children here, I didn't whine just because the credit didn't appear 5 minutes after the original call.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Look I don't think I am being childish about my concerns. First, the terms of the AAA discount included credit on 24 billing cycles. It doesn't say it doesn't include the first one. Second, the $20 rebate for 12 months, may take 6 to 8 weeks (understood). Why was I able to apply for this rebate at directv.com/rebate and it said I could come back and check the status but now the status says I am not eligible. 3. Why when I look at my account online it says my installation was 'canceled' when it was completed the first time as scheduled. 4. Why did I get an HD DVR without on air tuners when all of my friends have it. 5. Why did installers mount grounding block on my dish and not run a wire to the ground or my utility ground. These are questions I have to DirecTV. Nothing complicated and should be easy to answer. It is not an unreasonable request to ask to confirm my discounts and rebates especially when they fail to provide it in writing.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

JeffBowser said:


> Aside from the needless profanity, I agree with you. Here's a totally free gift a lot of us had no idea about, called for, and was given, yet here we are whining like a pack of impatient kids at Christmas.


Who used profanity???


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dtrell said:


> once again, some lucky ba$tard finding the right CSR...im sure if i were to call, id have 30 CSRs (even in retention) tell me that theres no way they could give me the same deal (10 a month for 12 months) that this guy lucked into.


Um, yeah, thanks for that.

How is it "lucky" that D* honored the offer they put out there? Don't get all bent out of shape because I got the deal and you didn't. I just stuck to my guns. And my original question was whether others were having trouble getting the deal; it seems the conversation is hinging around when it shows up on the billing statement, not whether people are getting it, which is why I asked. I'm sorry for your frustration.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

i just called and got the AAA deal. took me 3 tries but i got a CSR that put it through for me even though i just got a 12 months $10 off deal on a new HR20 last week. i'll keep an eye out and make sure i get all these discounts on my bill


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Another important fact that makes me question whether I got the $10 24 month discount from AAA is that I thought I was also getting the at the time standard $10 10 month rebate deal. Which I was excited about. It was later I learned I was getting the $20 12 month rebate deal which I felt was too good to be true. If true and on top of the AAA then great. If I was going to get the $20 12 month deal in lieu of the AAA discount I didn't agree to that. Why would DirecTV just have given me an extra $140 for no apparent reason, dumb? Whether 5 minutes or 5 weeks after the deal I should be able to find out about it in an internet world.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I just checked online - the $50 AAA discount showed up last night.

I called in on 12/20, and received the credit last night - one month later.

Thanks AAA & DirecTV!!


----------



## wi6397 (Aug 31, 2007)

sNEIRBO said:


> I just checked online - the $50 AAA discount showed up last night.
> 
> I called in on 12/20, and received the credit last night - one month later.
> 
> Thanks AAA & DirecTV!!


Same thing for me. Showed up 1 month after call in.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure why but I have tried 3 times to get the discount and every time I'm told the CPU is down and to try back later.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I just tried for the 4th time and was told the same old bunch of crap... their system is down. Rediculous.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

MeSue said:


> I'm pretty sure I got the credit on this month's bill. I haven't gotten my paper bill yet, but when I logged into DirecTV today it showed I only paid $22-something this month and it is usually $72-something. (I'm on auto-pay and today is the day I normally get the DirecTV debit.)


Just received my paper bill and the $50 credit is there.


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

Called about the AAA deal and she said "U must be a AAA member." About Two minutes later, the deal was done.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I received a mailer to join AAA this past weekend for $50. Sent the form in (snail mail), which included a paper temporary membership card.

Called the D* number today and asked it I could get the deal with a temporary membership number. She said "sure, just give me the first 6 digits". I did. She said, "usually the first digit of a temporary is a 4. Are you sure that's the right number?". I assured her it was (it didn't start with a 4) and she said "Ok" and took the rest of my information and told me I should see the $50 credit on my bill in about 1 month.

So, why could you not call and give any number and get this deal? She had no way to verify if I was a AAA member. AAA wouldn't even have received my enrollment form yet.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I received a mailer to join AAA this past weekend for $50. Sent the form in (snail mail), which included a paper temporary membership card.
> 
> Called the D* number today and asked it I could get the deal with a temporary membership number. She said "sure, just give me the first 6 digits". I did. She said, "usually the first digit of a temporary is a 4. Are you sure that's the right number?". I assured her it was (it didn't start with a 4) and she said "Ok" and took the rest of my information and told me I should see the $50 credit on my bill in about 1 month.
> 
> So, why could you not call and give any number and get this deal? She had no way to verify if I was a AAA member. AAA wouldn't even have received my enrollment form yet.


If anything I learned from dealing with D* in the last few weeks, and I am not even installed yet, that is anything with them is a moving target. Don't expect any consistency at all. The same offer can change (usually for the better) the other day, no two D* reps will agree on the same story. I am exaggerating a little but you get the idea.

As far as the $50 AAA deal, I can think of a good reason not getting it, if you don't want to sign another 2-year contract. Maybe the AAA deal has been so popular with the existing subs D* will take anyone in, after all $50 buys a one year contract and another $50 buys a second year contract, why not?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

gitarzan said:


> Another important fact that makes me question whether I got the $10 24 month discount from AAA is that I thought I was also getting the at the time standard $10 10 month rebate deal. Which I was excited about. It was later I learned I was getting the $20 12 month rebate deal which I felt was too good to be true. If true and on top of the AAA then great. If I was going to get the $20 12 month deal in lieu of the AAA discount I didn't agree to that. Why would DirecTV just have given me an extra $140 for no apparent reason, dumb? Whether 5 minutes or 5 weeks after the deal I should be able to find out about it in an internet world.


As with all mail-in type rebates, the regular CSR may not know the detail. You should be able to get both the $20x12 and the AAA $10x24 deals. In theory the AAA discount should start on your first bill. I would call AAA and ask them too, because it was mostly AAA which promised the deal to its members with details on it's website, not so much D*. AAA is obligated to help its member to receive what it promised him, if D* ends up not giving you, then AAA should compensate you.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Just found more on the CSAA website:

Member Savings
New DIRECTV. members receive the following: 

A $10 credit on your monthly bill for 24 months (that's a savings of $240!) 
A free HD Receiver or DVR upgrade 
FREE installation 
PLUS: Sign up by December 31, 2007, and you will also receive the nationally advertised $20 credit on their monthly bill for one year - that's a $30 savings per month for the first year and a $10 savings per month for the second year - a total two-year savings of $480!

Existing DIRECTV. customers can qualify for a $50 rebate once a year, for two years (that's a savings of $100!).

How It Works
Call 800-242-9114 and provide the first six digits of your AAA membership. Installation will be done by an authorized installer within 3-4 days. Upon purchase, DIRECTV. will issue the credit on your monthly DIRECTV. bill for 24 months. When you receive your bill, you will see a message beside the credit stating "AAA member discount".

I am keeping it here as proof the 2007 Q4 can be combined with the AAA deal. Keep in mind the $20 credit promo is extended to 2/26/08.


----------



## ramblin wreck (Jan 24, 2008)

I just signed up as a new customer through the AAA discount deal. while I was able to get the 2 HD-DVR's for $99 each they would not give me the $30 off for the first year. I was only given $20 off the first year and $10 off the second year. I specifically asked about combing the offers and was told they would not do that. I am interested in hearing how many people are being told they can have that deal and how many are told no.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

thasts because there is no ADVERTISED national special of 20 per month for 12 months. the current ADVERTISED special is 10 per month for 12 months, and thats why that is all you got along with the 10 AAA. jacmyyoung is incorrect.


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> As far as the $50 AAA deal, I can think of a good reason not getting it, if you don't want to sign another 2-year contract.


I only had to agree to an additional Year (1) to get the $100.00. $50 now and $50 after the year is up, at least that is what I was told.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Steelers Superbowl XL Ring!



bluemoose said:


> By the way, what that thing in your picture? Thanks!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dtrell said:


> thasts because there is no ADVERTISED national special of 20 per month for 12 months. the current ADVERTISED special is 10 per month for 12 months, and thats why that is all you got along with the 10 AAA. jacmyyoung is incorrect.


Yes and no. In Q4 of 2007 the $20 off for one year was a national offer, this offer was extended to 02/26/08, but only in selected states. I only realized it now because I forgot when I called the sales rep asked my zip code first.

It is however still called "2007 Q4 National Offer" even today. There is a link here somewhere of a D* $20 off mail-in rebate form clearly stated so, and the expiration is 02/26/08.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I just noticed if you got to change programing online and select premium channels and keep selecting "continue making selections" to scroll through the pages of premium channels at the end you get a summary of your account that shows everything you have in a more detailed format than I have seen anywhere else and it actually listed the AAA discount on my account and even showed existing customer $50/$50. I just called to get the AAA discount about a week ago.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

somekevinguy said:


> I just noticed if you got to change programing online and select premium channels and keep selecting "continue making selections" to scroll through the pages of premium channels at the end you get a summary of your account that shows everything you have in a more detailed format than I have seen anywhere else and it actually listed the AAA discount on my account and even showed existing customer $50/$50. I just called to get the AAA discount about a week ago.


I still haven't received my $50 credit yet... 

However, I did notice the same thing that you did... it's on the last page of
change programming... which does say $50/$50 on the very bottom. 
(just below the free 3-month HD Extra Pack)


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

Coincidentally I just opened my mail today and I got a letter from D* extending their deepest apologies for an error about the letter sent indicating "your organization" and as promised I will get a $50 credit on my next bill and another $50 after the 12th month. I actually just got my bill yesterday and the credit wasn't on there and this letter is dated January 15. I guess they meant my next, next bill.


----------



## sharksfan (Dec 2, 2007)

bluemoose said:


> I still haven't received my $50 credit yet...
> 
> However, I did notice the same thing that you did... *it's on the last page of
> change programming... which does say $50/$50 on the very bottom*.
> (just below the free 3-month HD Extra Pack)


I called in on the first day this promotion ran. I have not received any credit nor do I see this on the last page of change programming. The only thing I have relating to this promo is found under order history dated 12/19.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

somekevinguy said:


> Coincidentally I just opened my mail today and I got a letter from D* extending their deepest apologies for an error about the letter sent indicating "your organization" and as promised I will get a $50 credit on my next bill and another $50 after the 12th month. I actually just got my bill yesterday and the credit wasn't on there and this letter is dated January 15. I guess they meant my next, next bill.


Hi!

Can you scan and post this letter here?

Thanks!


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

Here it is.


----------



## triax37 (Jan 26, 2008)

There is a way to get an additional $50 credit for any new customers ($10 credit for 5 months). Send me an email at [email protected] for more information.

Good luck!


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

somekevinguy said:


> Here it is.


thanks! I just got my letter today as well...

I noticed that you covered up your address, but you should also 
cover the *barcode* under your address.  people can very 
easily see your city/state and *street name*?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSTNET


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I was actually thinking about that but if someone wants to know where I live that bad go for it. I just didn't want to make it too easy for them. Actually that link you posted says it just gives your zip code and some two digit delivery point, not your whole address.


----------



## topcats69 (Oct 5, 2004)

there are much easier ways of finding people


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Got the deepest apologies letter today, still have not gotten the credit.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Got my letter from DirecTV yesterday, thanking me for extending my committment for another 18 months and that I would receive my $50.00 off my next bill and other one in 12 months.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

after weeks of complaining here, the credits just showed up on my account.

*three times.* :eek2:

There are three lines, each showing AAA refer ($50.00), totalling $150 in credits.
This means my next month's bill will only be about $80.  ($230 - $150)

Maybe this has something to do with the fact that I had to call that special
AAA/DirecTV 800 number three times? There are currently three orders on
my account showing "Extend committment" but my contract has only been
extended by one year, not three years....


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I got the letter about the apology the other day, still no credit, but my bill should be pulling soon so we'll see.


----------



## ajrich (Dec 14, 2007)

I just got the credit on this bill, so it took me 2 billing cycles for me to get the first $50. Now comes another year to get the second hopefully.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I was patient, and without any calling, moaning, complaining, or any strife at all, my credit appeared this month.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've got a reminder set to go off in my calender for next year's credit. I doubt I'd ever be able to remember that on my own!



ajrich said:


> I just got the credit on this bill, so it took me 2 billing cycles for me to get the first $50. Now comes another year to get the second hopefully.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> I was patient, and without any calling, moaning, complaining, or any strife at all, my credit appeared this month.


Ditto. I even slept on it....


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

Just got the letter today about the apology. Still waiting to see the credit on my bill.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

just checked my account online and i got my credit already -- only 10 days since my call. sweet!! pays for half of my 'free' HR20 in advance of the 12mo/$10 discount. and i've still got 2 other $10 per month credits going for another 3 & 6 months respectively. not too shabby!


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Well I got an aploogy letter yesterday, no idea why. Decided to check my account to see if the credit had appeared, I called back on the 17th of Dec for the credit. Voila I had my $50 credit. Hope those waiting get their credit soon.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Received my credit today after calling on the 3rd of January.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

My credit showed up on my bill today....it's been two or three weeks.


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

Got the apology letter one day, and my bill (with the credit) the next. All set... until next year.


----------



## raabeye (Feb 2, 2008)

ramblin wreck said:


> I just signed up as a new customer through the AAA discount deal. while I was able to get the 2 HD-DVR's for $99 each they would not give me the $30 off for the first year. I was only given $20 off the first year and $10 off the second year. I specifically asked about combing the offers and was told they would not do that. I am interested in hearing how many people are being told they can have that deal and how many are told no.


I called on 1-11-2008, and was told by the CSR that I COULD combine the $10 off AAA offer with the $20 off natioanl promo. However, after several hours on the phone with various CSRs and their managers I was told I could absolutely NOT combine the national $20 off offer with the $10 off offer. SOmeone please verify if you are indeed getting $30 off a month the first year, and $10 off the second.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

raabeye said:


> I called on 1-11-2008, and was told by the CSR that I COULD combine the $10 off AAA offer with the $20 off natioanl promo. However, after several hours on the phone with various CSRs and their managers I was told I could absolutely NOT combine the national $20 off offer with the $10 off offer. SOmeone please verify if you are indeed getting $30 off a month the first year, and $10 off the second.


go PM jacmyyoung.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Got my $50 credit on my bill that came today.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

raabeye said:


> I called on 1-11-2008, and was told by the CSR that I COULD combine the $10 off AAA offer with the $20 off natioanl promo. However, after several hours on the phone with various CSRs and their managers I was told I could absolutely NOT combine the national $20 off offer with the $10 off offer. SOmeone please verify if you are indeed getting $30 off a month the first year, and $10 off the second.


I would like to know if anyone has gotten the bill for the 2 HR21s for $200. I've tried the $20 + $10 and the 2 HDDVR for $99 per with no luck with the CSRs. If you need a new TV I feel the Costco deal is better because I believe the AAA $50 a year would still apply.


----------



## linder7 (Jan 4, 2008)

YES....I got the two HR21's for $198.00 for both. You must use the AAA telephone number and discount program.

PM me if you have any questions.



BopMan said:


> I would like to know if anyone has gotten the bill for the 2 HR21s for $200. I've tried the $20 + $10 and the 2 HDDVR for $99 per with no luck with the CSRs. If you need a new TV I feel the Costco deal is better because I believe the AAA $50 a year would still apply.


----------



## lobofanina (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks to the OP and everyone else who contributed to this thread, I called today and the CSR gave me the $50/$50. I guess all that's left to do now is to play the waiting game for the credit.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

The credit finally showed up on my account today. I placed the call on 12/20.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dtrell said:


> go PM jacmyyoung.


Well you give him my username wrong

If you can find my topic "&#8230;extra $240 off as a NEW&#8230;" you will see all the proof in there. However from what I was told the $20 off promo is no longer offered by DirecTV, even though this one actually expires on 2/26/08. It is possible it is only offered in selected regions. The standard $10 off promo still applies and can be combined with the AAA $10x24 deal for the new subs.

My AAA discount showed up on my first bill.


----------



## jhferry (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone have a screen shot of the $20 deal, had my install today and D* is totally going back on half my deal. They are saying I needed to call a refer a friend number to get my friends referral and that I am only eligible for $10 off.

I am talking to retention right now and they nobody knows anything about the $20 deal supposedly. 

Update:

The retention guys finally gets back on and now says I am not eligible for the $20 deal because I accepted the customer referral. The same Customer referral he took an hour to find confirmation on. 

So basically, the online $10 Q4 deal is still there for me but I am afraid it will knock out the AAA deal. I also got charged for the 3 months of movie channels although he got rid of that. The funny part is I had free showtime and they canceled it claiming I couldnt combine it with the $20 national deal and even though they see that they wont acknowledge I was ever getting $20 off. 

I know its only $10 but its principle, I am really thinking of canceling. I don't want to fight for the gift card when I dont get it and the Customer referral when I don't get that. I love how nobody knows about a deal that went on up until a week ago. 

I got the PDF that jacmyoung posted, should I try to send this in?

Is there anything besides cancel that I can do here?


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

like i said jhferry, it looks like you keep all the CSRs that i usually get. maybe we should both have jacmyoung give us the names of the people he keeps getting, because he somehow gets the moon and stars from DTV reps when he calls retention over and over. maybe he has some special number to call that we dont know about. but your story sounds much more like my experiences than his stories.


----------



## jhferry (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I am going to call again and see where I get, I still have until tomorrow to cancel and I would hate to do that after all this. I just love how nobody is familiar with the $20 off deal now, its like they treat you like an idiot even after you give them the badge numbers of all 3 supervisors who confirmed the deal with you.

BTW, the excuse I am getting is the $20 off deal cannot be combined with the refer a friend.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

jhferry said:


> Well I am going to call again and see where I get, I still have until tomorrow to cancel and I would hate to do that after all this. I just love how nobody is familiar with the $20 off deal now, its like they treat you like an idiot even after you give them the badge numbers of all 3 supervisors who confirmed the deal with you.
> 
> BTW, the excuse I am getting is the $20 off deal cannot be combined with the refer a friend.


Stop calling DirecTV. Have you even tried as I suggested register online and see what is in your account? If you tell me what items are in your account detail I can tell you what you do and do not have. If you had checked my other threads you would have known how it is done. People are verifying their deals just fine.

You need to learn the most efficient way to get things done, not waste any more time, you don't have time to waste!


----------



## jhferry (Jun 12, 2006)

I did register online, this is where I found out I was only getting $10 for the Q4 deal but I think I may have gotten somewhere with my last call:


02/09/2008 First Bill$0.00$0.00
HBO, STARZ!, SHOWTIME, & CINEMAX - Disconnect Adj($42.00)($2.52)
CINEMAX - Charge$0.00$0.00
STARZ - Charge$0.00$0.00
HBO - Charge$0.00$0.00
SHOWTIME - Charge$0.00$0.00
Leased Receiver - Charge$4.99$0.30
AAAReferNew($10.00)$0.00
DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge$0.00$0.00
Cinemax HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
Starz HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
LOCALS HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
HBO HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
SHOWTIME HD - Charge$0.00$0.00
PLUS HD DVR - Charge$69.99$4.20
HBO, STARZ!, SHOWTIME, & CINEMAX - Charge$42.00$2.52
Welcome to DIRECTV - Charge$0.00$0.00
Instant Rebate - Charge$0.00$0.00
Welcome to DIRECTV - Charge$0.00$0.00
Primary Leased Receiver - LeaseFee Free Rcvr($4.99)($0.30)
Primary Leased Receiver - Charge$4.99$0.30


The Welcome to Directtv deal ($10) has not posted yet. The Q4 deal which I did online:
Congratulations! You qualify for the following DIRECTV offers:
2007 Q4 National Offer
$10 off for 12 months 
Please allow 6-8 weeks for processing.


Together that makes $20. I see the AAA so the newest supervisor told me the $20 is actually 2 $10 credits.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

You were correct you did not have the $20 off deal, but they might have added another $10 off to your account (you have duplicate items) to match the 2007 Q4 for you. Only time will tell. Since you already have it installed I wouldn't try to cancel it because is can really complicate things.

It is very important to check everything out BEFORE installation.


----------



## jhferry (Jun 12, 2006)

I really don't want to cancel it. Supervisor said the Welcome to Directtv which is zero'd out right now will turn to $10 off. 

I guess I just have to hope for the best.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

I got the $50 off my DirecTV bill today.:hurah:


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Just got this months AAA newsletter and again it mentions the DirecTV discount but with one major change. It originally showed the two $50.00 credits for existing customers (which I did get in my last bill) by extending your current commitment. This new newsletter makes no mention of a discount for existing customers. It only mentions the $10.00 per month credit for new customers.

http://www.aaany.com/savings/shopping/story.asp?xml=directv.xml

What? Members can save on DIRECTV®.

What's the Deal? Members can receive a $10 credit toward their monthly bill when they subscribe as a new customer of DirecTV. This offer is in addition to nationally advertised offers at the time of subscribing.

How? This offer is only available by calling the AAA exclusive DIRECTV number at 800/242-9114.

What to Expect? DIRECTV offers over 265 channels with over 30 premium movie channels and specialty sport networks and 85 HD channels.

The Fine Print: This offer is only valid through the AAA exclusive number. Members are subject to a credit check. Offer is only valid in 50 states and where eligible due to climate. New customers: No prior service with DIRECTV or have no active service for 2 years and are in good customer standing. Phone line is required. Other terms and conditions apply.


----------



## jtflorian (Feb 25, 2008)

I have decided to jump ship from Dish To Directv and just found out about this AAA discount. I am not a AAA member (yet?). It looks like I only have 2 days to get this. Can anyone give me a head start with the 1st 6 digits of the member numbers for Arkansas, Louisiana, Texarkana, Mizzou, or Mississippi. From what I read, the 6 digits I need will all be the same for this region. 
Thanks,


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

jtflorian said:


> I have decided to jump ship from Dish To Directv and just found out about this AAA discount. I am not a AAA member (yet?). It looks like I only have 2 days to get this. Can anyone give me a head start with the 1st 6 digits of the member numbers for Arkansas, Louisiana, Texarkana, Mizzou, or Mississippi. From what I read, the 6 digits I need will all be the same for this region.
> Thanks,


Using the first 6 won't help you. They verify your membership with AAA. If you're not a member, you don't get the discount, even if you give them the "first 6". Call AAA, get a membership, and call DirecTV. You shouldn't have to spend more than 30 minutes to do everything. AAA will give you your membership number over the phone. Or go to AAA.com to sign up. Your membership card can be printed from the site.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

SledDog said:


> Using the first 6 won't help you. They verify your membership with AAA. If you're not a member, you don't get the discount, even if you give them the "first 6". Call AAA, get a membership, and call DirecTV. You shouldn't have to spend more than 30 minutes to do everything. AAA will give you your membership number over the phone. Or go to AAA.com to sign up. Your membership card can be printed from the site.


First off if you have yet read it, check out the link below, you will be shocked how much more benefit you will get with this AAA deal for new DirecTV subs:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116105

Also while I can not verify the above, it seemed DirecTV was trying to verify AAA membership before finally approve your AAA discount. I had a few people telling me they ended up not getting the AAA discount even though they got on their orders with the 6 digit code. However they appeared to be able to keep all the other deals which by themselves are better than the standard deals even without the $240 off.

Last I checked AAA is offering discounted annual fee ($55 instead of $75?) if you sign on as a new member, and there is no requirement you buy their insurance, not to mention with the AAA membership you get free road side services and auto registration, get all kinds of discounts from a lot of services (I have made a habit of asking for AAA discount wherever I go), and did I mention all the free maps you will ever need?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> Last I checked AAA is offering discounted annual fee ($55 instead of $75?) if you sign on as a new member, and there is no requirement you buy their insurance, not to mention with the AAA membership you get free road side services and auto registration, get all kinds of discounts from a lot of services (I have made a habit of asking for AAA discount wherever I go), and did I mention all the free maps you will ever need?


One of the best benefits I find with the AAA card is the big discount for eye glasses at Lens Crafters. That more than pays for the price of the card. AAA is great, have had it for years, well worth the bucks to get it. Also have towing with it, and if you lock yourself out of the car, they will come and unlock it for you.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> First off if you have yet read it, check out the link below, you will be shocked how much more benefit you will get with this AAA deal for new DirecTV subs:


Try this link to the AAA of the South website. http://www.aaasouth.com/SYCS_health.asp The discounts are great for new customers. I processed the $50 now $50 later deal 2 months ago since I was not a new DirecTV customer.

Man, you sure do have a bunch of links to links for the threads you started on this subject...:grin:

Membership is being verified prior to giving the discount. That's what I trying to get across to jtflorian


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

SledDog said:


> Try this link to the AAA of the South website. http://www.aaasouth.com/SYCS_health.asp The discounts are great for new customers. I processed the $50 now $50 later deal 2 months ago since I was not a new DirecTV customer.
> 
> Man, you sure do have a bunch of links to links for the threads you started on this subject...:grin:
> 
> Membership is being verified prior to giving the discount. That's what I trying to get across to jtflorian


The AAA deal you got was for the existing subs, it had ended a few days ago. But the AAA deal for new subs will be good till the end of 2008.

Yes I think everyone who is thinking of ordering DirecTV should try to get on this deal

It is most likely true, but my point was you can use the 6-digit region code to order and get the AAA deal without being an AAA member, but DirecTV can verify your membership before finally approve your AAA discount. In those cases when people did not get the $240 off, they seemed to have kept all the other discounts.

Allow me to summarize the benefits:

$10 off for 24 months AAA discount;
$20 off for 12 months 2007 Q4 offer, expires on 2/26/08;
Up to two HDDVR's for $99 each or up to two HD receivers free;
$50 friend's referral;
$50 anto pay visa card (very likely but not confirmed yet);
Free three months HD extra pack;
Free Showtime for one year;
Free all movies for three months with Choice extra pack and above;
Free shipping and handling.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

loudo said:


> ... at Lens Crafters. That more than pays for the price of the card. ...


You can say the same substitue it with DirecTV.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> You can say the same substitue it with DirecTV.


Alert!!! the AAA discount is for new customers only now. existing customers are now out of luck their offer expired.......      :nono: :nono2: :nono:


----------



## bdwill (Jun 26, 2007)

Looked at my online statement last week and saw that the $50 credit has been applied.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

bdwill said:


> Looked at my online statement last week and saw that the $50 credit has been applied.


yes, but if you had not signed up yet, it would be too late.


----------



## JACKHAWK (Nov 20, 2007)

I just ordered a moving package on 3/5/08 and received the $50 X 2 AAA deal.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

curt8403 said:


> Alert!!! the AAA discount is for new customers only now. existing customers are now out of luck their offer expired.......      :nono: :nono2: :nono:


that sucks if true..i saw my AAA magazine last month and didnt list an expire date i dont think


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

This was first reported in December, and we are mad that it's not still available three months later ? :sure:


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

my AAA magazine should have listed a date so yes that is their fault. Expiration dates on offers are to be expected, and noted.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Fault ? Are we now trying to assign blame ? I was just pointing out some irony.

You've been a member here for years, you have 700 some odd posts, and this AAA discount thread has been at or near the top for weeks upon weeks upon weeks, and you want to assign blame to your AAA magazine for not printing an expire date ?

Oh, I blame my dad for my caustic personality, I wish to take no personal responsibility for my actions.



newsposter said:


> my AAA magazine should have listed a date so yes that is their fault. Expiration dates on offers are to be expected, and noted.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I happen to agree with newsposter, AAA should have stated the expiration date because they did so on the new sub promo.

I don't remember when was the last time I saw a special promo that did not include an expiration date, someone at AAA screwed it up, there is no need to defend such a gross oversight.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> Alert!!! the AAA discount is for new customers only now. existing customers are now out of luck their offer expired.......      :nono: :nono2: :nono:


I signed up on Tuesday with this offer. $50 off in month 2 and 13. 
KRM


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

pearkel said:


> I signed up on Tuesday with this offer. $50 off in month 2 and 13.
> KRM


Maybe AAA never planned to have this expire, but DirecTV decided to end it on 2/22, AAA got many calls then called DirecTV, now it is back?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

All arguments about surprise expire dates or no expire dates, surely nobody expected this to go on indefinately.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> All arguments about surprise expire dates or no expire dates, ...


Are you for disclosure or not?



> ...surely nobody expected this to go on indefinately.


Why not? While you are likely correct, but I don't see a downside of allowing AAA members (a solid demographic group) to continue to enjoy $50 discount in exchange for extended contract so they stay with DirecTV forever.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

It sure would be good for the subscriber, I suppose, but as a business owner I tend to view things through slightly different spectacles. It's bad business to give away money indefinately. I'd rather DirecTV stay in business with sound profits, than flame out due to poor financial mgmt.



jacmyoung said:


> Are you for disclosure or not?
> 
> Why not? While you are likely correct, but I don't see a downside of allowing AAA members (a solid demographic group) to continue to enjoy $50 discount in exchange for extended contract so they stay with DirecTV forever.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> ... but as a business owner I tend to view things through slightly different spectacles. It's bad business to give away money indefinately. ...


If you want to be philosophical about it, a business is all about giving/spending money away, in the hope that even more free money will come in as a result, and one can only wish such arrangement last forever.

I'd be more than happy to give away $50 indefinitely, if in exchange I can get $1,000 back indefinitely.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

JeffBowser said:


> It sure would be good for the subscriber, I suppose, but as a business owner I tend to view things through slightly different spectacles. It's bad business to give away money indefinately. I'd rather DirecTV stay in business with sound profits, than flame out due to poor financial mgmt.


So you don't think D* is making out by giving you a mere $50 credit to lock you into a contract. Also like everyone else said obviously we didn't think the offer was just going to go on indefinitely but every special offer I ever remember seeing had a stated expiration date. You act as if we are talking heresy here. Are you one of those people that just like to debate no matter what the subject is? You can't be for real in thinking we are ridiculous for thinking there should have been a stated expiration date or that a $50 credit in exchange for locking people into contracts isn't good business.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I think you hopelessly misunderstand my points 



somekevinguy said:


> So you don't think D* is making out by giving you a mere $50 credit to lock you into a contract. Also like everyone else said obviously we didn't think the offer was just going to go on indefinitely but every special offer I ever remember seeing had a stated expiration date. You act as if we are talking heresy here. Are you one of those people that just like to debate no matter what the subject is? You can't be for real in thinking we are ridiculous for thinking there should have been a stated expiration date or that a $50 credit in exchange for locking people into contracts isn't good business.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess so, along with everyone else in this thread.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I can get to the NY club link, but when I enter my Chicago area zip code, I get routed to the AAA Illinois main page that contains nothing on this offer, and a search for DirecTV on the Illinois AAA site returns no responses.


there are three areas that still can get the promo 438130 (AAA Ohio), 438176 (AAA Oklahoma), and 438212 (AAA Mid Atlantic).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You quoted an old post of mine that is now moot.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> Alert!!! the AAA discount is for new customers only now. existing customers are now out of luck their offer expired.......      :nono: :nono2: :nono:


That's weird, because I called in today and received the $100 discount. I was told it was successfully applied to my account. I even got the Order ID # to validate the transaction.


----------



## beetle3211 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just called and they told me that my club code was not available for the discount at this time anybody else got this from DirecTV?


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

It was in the mentioned in the most recent edition of the AAA magazine for the Mid-Atlantic region. I called last week and successfully got the $50 now and $50 later credited.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

beetle3211 said:


> I just called and they told me that my club code was not available for the discount at this time anybody else got this from DirecTV?


there was a time where certain club codes were invalid, but they are all back now


----------



## beetle3211 (Feb 7, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> there was a time where certain club codes were invalid, but they are all back now


Well i gave them my code which is from Ohio and they told me it wouldn't work and that not all of the states were available but he didn't know which ones or why.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone called recently and asked about the discount for existing customers? On the AAA web site, the very last lines of the terms reads:

_Existing customers please call (800-242-9114) for available offers. Other restrictions apply._

I have a temp AAA card and wanted to try. I'm in KY, so when I put in my zip the web page I refer to is http://www.aaacincinnati.com/readweb.asp?wid=1044&showitem=true&itemid=572


----------



## Dan Serafini (Feb 6, 2007)

I had called in before the expiration and they promise to get me my 2 x $50. I then called in to see why they dihad not yet credited me, and they said that the offier had expired, but that they were giving me a $10 monthly discount for a year.

This offer was based on my 10 years with D*.

Call me crazy, but I am satisifed with this...


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE INFO!. Just found out OH is still valid and called. Was given the credits as advertised. Thanks alot.


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

I called on 3/11. As an existing sub, they told me I would get $10 off a month for the next 5 months, and another $10 a month of for 5 months a year from now... And I would have an extra year for commitment. (I extended for two years about 6 months ago - so not sure if this would be an extra year or overlapped)

I see a recent order on my account:

Extended Commitment $0.00
B6291/021 $0.00

But no credits on activities since last bill.


----------



## beetle3211 (Feb 7, 2008)

Brian Hanasky said:


> THANKS FOR THE INFO!. Just found out OH is still valid and called. Was given the credits as advertised. Thanks alot.


I am from the Dayton area of Ohio and just called again and was told it was not available for my club code.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

That's odd. I called and gave the first few digits from my card (438130 (AAA Ohio). They signed me up no problems.


----------



## Jschmuck2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Long time reader - first time poster 

1.) What's the updated word on discounts? I'm going to dump Charter for D* and I want to make sure that I can get in on all of the goodies. AAA Discount, I've read that the $20 off national (what does that mean, anyway?) has been replaced by an $18 version. 

2.) Where does one get a referral to get the 50 bones off?

Thanks!!


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Just signed up with the discount.
$10 off per month - 24 months.
Free DVR
Also national promo $18 off a month for a year and $100 off HD DVR.

So AAA saved me $340.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Jschmuck2 said:


> Long time reader - first time poster
> 
> 1.) What's the updated word on discounts? I'm going to dump Charter for D* and I want to make sure that I can get in on all of the goodies. AAA Discount, I've read that the $20 off national (what does that mean, anyway?) has been replaced by an $18 version.
> 
> ...


For potential NEW DirecTV subs, checked out the link below for the latest best deals, including but not limited to up to 2 HDDVR's for $99 each, $18 off for 12, Showtime free for one year, free HD extra for 3 mos, free S&H, $50 friends referral and $120 CBO offer, on top of the AAA $10x24, and after installation get the $50x2 AAA deal too:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116105


----------



## Jschmuck2 (Aug 2, 2007)

1980ws said:


> Just signed up with the discount.
> $10 off per month - 24 months.
> Free DVR
> Also national promo $18 off a month for a year and $100 off HD DVR.
> ...


EDIT because I'm an idiot.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Jschmuck2 said:


> Long time reader - first time poster
> 
> 2.) Where does one get a referral to get the 50 bones off?
> 
> Thanks!!


I haven't actually signed up yet but I'm sure there are plenty of people on the site who would be happy to refer you since they get the same 50$ off that you do.


----------



## Jschmuck2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well shoot, I would've signed up today...unfortunately I found out that if I drop my cable TV from Charter, keeping JUST internet from them would cost $54.99/mo for a 5MBs transfer rate!! Yuck!

Do you guys all use DSL?


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Jschmuck2 said:


> Well shoot, I would've signed up today...unfortunately I found out that if I drop my cable TV from Charter, keeping JUST internet from them would cost $54.99/mo for a 5MBs transfer rate!! Yuck!
> 
> Do you guys all use DSL?


I have Road Runner through Time Warner Cable. When I moved from TWC to D* for TV, my rate went up $5 from $40 to $45.


----------



## beetle3211 (Feb 7, 2008)

Brian Hanasky said:


> That's odd. I called and gave the first few digits from my card (438130 (AAA Ohio). They signed me up no problems.


My Code is 138 do they ask for any more info?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

AAA discounts for new subscribers are still valid. Existing customers have expired.


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just signed up today and got this deal:

18 off per month for 12 months
10 off for 5 months for referral
10 off for 24 months for AAA
Free upgrade to HD reciever
3 months starz and 12 of showtime if I remember right
HD DVR for 99 (not really a deal)

Overall I think I did OK, install is on Saturday.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

beetle3211 said:


> My Code is 138 do they ask for any more info?


Name, address, phone number. that sort of stuff. They didn't even ask for my whole AAA membership number.


----------



## iotp (Aug 13, 2007)

Tried this yesterday and was refused. Tried all sorts of 800 numbers including the 9114 one.

DTV longtime customer, since 2000. "Arizona" AAA. 

Only certain regions or AAA plans are allowed. Ohio was one of the areas she was still available for "discounts".

Has nothing to do with "current" vs. "first time or new" subscribers.

By the way, my AAA first six begin with: 429 002.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

iotp said:


> ...Has nothing to do with "current" vs. "first time or new" subscribers....


Yes it has. The AAA deal for a new sub will not expire until the end of 2008. Check the link I provided above if you are a new or first time DirecTV sub.


----------



## iotp (Aug 13, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Yes it has. The AAA deal for a new sub will not expire until the end of 2008. Check the link I provided above if you are a new or first time DirecTV sub.


They told me "some" existing customers can still get AAA discounts. Just not us in my marketed area.


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, no problem in central NJ. And it was advertised in their last issue of the AAA mag.

After a month, the $50 discount did show. However, checking with the rep about another issue last week, I discover they did in fact pad an extra year towards the end of the existing commitment date. So now I'm up to Sep 2010.

When I 'questioned' it, CSR tried to pull a new one... That regular receivers now incur an 18 month commitment, but advanced one a 36 month commitment. When I pushed the fact that that wasn't the case back in Sept. she said it's new, but she could not say why it was like that on my account and it might be a fluke.

I got 3 months of Starz out of it... oh well...


----------



## sjv* (Apr 30, 2007)

Jschmuck2 said:


> Well shoot, I would've signed up today...unfortunately I found out that if I drop my cable TV from Charter, keeping JUST internet from them would cost $54.99/mo for a 5MBs transfer rate!! Yuck!
> 
> Do you guys all use DSL?


Bellsouth Ultra DSL 6.0 $42.95/month firm.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i snooozed, i loozed. they said it was over march 5 in my area...to just watch AAA mag again...that will teach me to be lazy


----------



## 10david2 (Apr 2, 2008)

newsposter said:


> i snooozed, i loozed. they said it was over march 5 in my area...to just watch AAA mag again...that will teach me to be lazy


I'm not sure where you live, but I used the Philly zipcode on aaa.com and it says the offer is good until 12/31/08. You just have to call the number below. (not the main number) I copied the text from the aaa website.

_DIRECTV
Satellite Television Provider

Call (800) 242-9114

Member Benefits Include:

AAA Members who subscribe as new customers to DIRECTV receive a $10 bill credit on their monthly bill for 24 months, a free HD Receiver or DVR upgrade (qualifying programming, DVR and or HD Access fee commitments required.) and free standard installation. That totals $240 in savings-much more than a year's AAA Membership! Call AAA's exclusive DIRECTV toll free number, (800) 242-9114 and provide your AAA membership number. Join the over 16 million people who have already made the switch to DIRECTV! For more information visit AAA.com/DIRECTV.

Restrictions:

Bill credit offer ends 12/31/08 and is based on approved credit; credit card required except in MA & PA. New DIRECTV customers only (lease required). Lease fee $4.99/ mo. for second and each additional receiver. Other conditions apply. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change at any time. Pricing residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming subject to DIRECTV Customer Agreement; copy provided at directv.com/legal and in first bill. ©2008 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners.
_
Not sure why they are telling you it expired.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

I called on 2/20/2008 and took advantage of the two $50 credits for existing subscribers. I was told that I'd have a $50 credit on my account the next month and then again in 12 months. Well, it's 4/21/2008 and I still have received nothing. How long has it taken for everyone else? Thanks.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I asked for my credit on 12/19/07, and received the first $50 on 1/28/08



mcaldero said:


> I called on 2/20/2008 and took advantage of the two $50 credits for existing subscribers. I was told that I'd have a $50 credit on my account the next month and then again in 12 months. Well, it's 4/21/2008 and I still have received nothing. How long has it taken for everyone else? Thanks.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

10david2 said:


> I'm not sure where you live, but I used the Philly zipcode on aaa.com and it says the offer is good until 12/31/08. You just have to call the number below. (not the main number) I copied the text from the aaa website.
> 
> Not sure why they are telling you it expired.


i called that number and gave them my club code...i guess that's what killed me? If you give a philly club code though, and i give them the rest of the member number, wont it come up as invalid?

he was curious as to the 1st 6 digits on the card


----------



## darrencp22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone know if there is a deal for existing subs here in New York State?


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

darrencp22 said:


> Anyone know if there is a deal for existing subs here in New York State?


Check your local AAA website, look under savings.

Looks like they have the new customer deal $10.00 off for 24 months.
New customers: No prior service with DIRECTV or have no active service for 2 years and are in good customer standing.


----------

